# big bears attempt at a journal thingy



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok im going to start one of these things not sure how it will go the big bit will be the new course in 6 weeks but i thought id start it now to sort of lay the foundations ill post up diet and stats later and get some pics done this week

im hoping to record diet and training (weights and reps) on a daily basis im guessing thats how these things are supposed to go


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok currently running 1ml deca a week to help clear up some niggles planning 900mg a week test 450 tren 900 masteron a week 100mg oxy and 100mg anavar daily big joe helped sort the course designed at mainly strength but instead of focusing on singles would be looking more to get my current singles up to decent sets

currently weighing 328lb at 6ft far from lean but not overly concern about current bf im comfortable with where im sitting and feel like big things are just on the horizon have started to increase daily food intake and drop little bits of **** out of my diet

currently eating roughly

70-80g porridge

180grams in protein drinks

260grams brown rice

1kg chicken

300-400grams pork/fish

300grams white potatoes

300 grams cottage cheese

and a bit of veg

also some cooking sauces as i struggle to get the rice in otherwise with a bit of sauce i can shove it away and still feel hungry

also got pro 50 protein bars if i feel hungry


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

day off today wasnt planned but ive got to set up an art exhibition in edinburgh tonight plus my shoulders are agony from last night dont think i could get under a squat bar today if i tried so back for quads on Wednesday. will post up workout on wednesday with weights and reps

carbs are a little lower than normal today same as above except only 200grams of carbs


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

subbed


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey mate

Good to see you doing a journal 

Remember a journal is NOTHING without pics and Vids 

Looking forward to you getting back to some BIG numbers

BOOOOM


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Fck you eat some food

Wish I could eat like that


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Fck you eat some food
> 
> Wish I could eat like that


hey eat big to get big anyway 330lb takes some feeding going to get measurements and pics up at the end of this week


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> hey eat big to get big anyway 330lb takes some feeding going to get measurements and pics up at the end of this week


 You could just sit around and eat KFC, it doesn't seem hard for most American's to hit 330lb. In fact there are many teens over here weighing that!

Will follow this with interest


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> You could just sit around and eat KFC, it doesn't seem hard for most American's to hit 330lb. In fact there are many teens over here weighing that!
> 
> Will follow this with interest


you know i cant stomach kfc or mcdonalds anyway thanks for following


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maasai said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Take it you've competed in powerlifting before?


 i started olympic lifting when i was 15 but was crap at it. Did a few local strongman shows but nothing serious i was a bber but when i detache dmy pec and they refused to reattach it i went of the rails a bit i was going through a divorce and my own business was taking off it was easy to get lost in othe rthings it was 8 years before i touched a weight again. Ive done 2 years clean and 8 months dabbling nothing really serious this will be the first serious course ive done. Im not quite where i used to be in fact im about 2 stone of muscle short of what i used to carry but im nearly 40 so not overly concerned this course is a tester to see how i react to some serious 'supplementation' and big eating. if things go they way im expecting i could be looking at doing a scottish strongman qualifier next year however an old training partner of mine (kev taylor ex middleweight british champ) has been nagging me to step on stage so if i go that route i will come in monsterous as ill have to compensate for the torn pec.

im pretty open mined at the moment im really enjoying my training and im in a good place can never do any harm being bigger or stronger lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maasai said:


> Hope it all goes well mate.
> 
> What weight did you compete at when you were bbing?
> 
> I noticed the squat bar was bent at kami's .. not you by any chance lol :lol: ?


as a junior i was 14st 3 on stage never got back on but was prepping for the leeds qualifier at 24st in ok gym condition when my pec went

i dont know what you mean what bent bar? it wasnt me. cant prove it. all vicious rummors. i wasnt there. dont what your talking about lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well heres the first update

diet is as above plus one pro 50 protein bar, im feeling alot fuller since upping carbs and surprisingly when i put one of my work shirts on today it was a bit tighter than usual maybe its just in my mind

anyway legs tonight, still on the recovery road started with single leg, leg press

sled x20 x2 sets on each leg

40kg x12 x2 each leg

80kgx10 each leg

120kg x 8 each leg

160x8 each leg

180 x 8 each leg wasnt planning on going this heavy but felt ok

squats

65kg x10 x 2 sets

105kg x 8

145kg x 8 with knee wraps (knee is still quite painful so more a mental confidence thing

185kg x 4

squatting wa sreally awkward tonight i could not get comfortable under the bar my sholders are still killing me from monday and i was struggling to get the bar low enough on my trap in fact the 4 plates felt like i was holding it on my shoulders, the 4 plates didnt feel particular heavy (didnt feel light either) but i starte dto get afew twinges in my leg and got scared if im honest so paranoid about reinjuring at the moment definately fely like i had a solid 8 power wise just not confident enough to push through the twinges.

all reps were backside to the floor and done without a belt

afterwards i did 3 sets on leg extension went to a medium weight and really focused on the contraction and tried to keep it on the quad and off the knee as much as possible

all in all pretty happy wasnt planning the heavy leg press and though the squat was very awkward it felt good to get some weight on my back

oh i did my measurements tonight hopefully get pics tomorrow

Chest 58.5 inches

waist 39 inches

quads 31.5 inches (bit surpprised there expected them to be bigger)

calfs 21 inches

arms right 22.75inches left 23 inches

i will measure again at the end of the planned cycle

on a generallt note was a bit tired tonight my wifes been quite ill and her tossing and turning all night has majorly disturbed my sleep also my shoulders and calfs are still quite sore from monday, chest tomorrow planning on attempting 4 plates but will make the final decision once i get on the bench tomorrow


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Big lad with a big appetite! Will be following with interest mate.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

DNL said:


> Big lad with a big appetite! Will be following with interest mate.


cheers ill try not to dissapoint


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well diet pretty much a snormal except i had run out of rice didnt realize no pasta so had to pick up 3 uncle ben microwave rice sachets on the way to work 750g in total but thats cooked weight whilst my normal is 260g dry weight

any way chest tonight

felt ok but shoulder shave been incredibly tight all day so started light

bar only x 20 reps x 2

60kg x15 reps

100kg x8 reps

140kg x 6 reps had mor ebut saving some for the 180

180kg for 1 just Kami (origin) spotted me and had to give me just a co.ck hair to get it up. the whole rep was nigh on 5 seconds long it was a real grind to get it out and afterwards the pain in my right pec (my good one) was incredible

i genuinely feel like i was on my absolute limit anymore and i think something would have let go ill see how things go but i can see the next few weeks being quite light my right pec is still killing me now

110kg x 12 very strict

anyway after benching i backed off on my normal weights a touch

flat fly

20kg x8 reps strict

37.5kg x 7 reps strict

27.5kg x 12 reps super strict

incline db press

20kg x 8 strict

37.5kg x 8 strict

27.5kg x 11 super strict

after chest i was toast but started with staright bar pushdown on tris

30kg x12

30kg x8

50kg x 8

70kgx8

100kg x 8

120kgx7

65kg x 15 super strict

i normally would have got up to weight quicker but ive had a bit of tendonitis in my right elbow so built up slowly but no sign of it so pleased with that

reverse grip single arm extension

15kg x 8

20kg x 7

10kg x15

all in all good a liitle concerned with the continuing pain in my right pec well se how it feels tomorrow

ok here are some quick pics the quality is crap as my blackberry doesnt have a very good camera but its enough to give you the idea


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Beast mate. Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Looking huge!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

BigAndyJ said:


> Looking huge!


cheers but ive got a way to go yet will be looking huge by the spring if all goes to plan


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Massive mate, that back double bi shot is immense :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> Massive mate, that back double bi shot is immense :thumbup1:


really i thought it was pretty poor to be honest i must have body dismorphia bad


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mate, my 5 year + goal is to get to your size.

I could park my car on those shoulders and need help finding it again


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> Mate, my 5 year + goal is to get to your size.
> 
> I could park my car on those shoulders and need help finding it again


lol cheers mate i must admit my shoulders and arms are pretty good problem is i need to bring my weak a.rse chest up to match


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well just a quick update on the chest right pec is still very sore and tight some doms on left but nothing major tris are sore too


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well heres todays update

as it was a staurday diet changes a little as i have to train earlier

meal 1 3 scoops of usn anabolic

4 slices dry brown toast (ran out of porridge)

2g vit c

2g fish oils

vitk and d

20mg zinc

2 multi vit

meal 2

100g basmati rice 300gram chicken

meal 3

100g basmati rice 300 gram chicken

pre work out

2 scoops anabolic

4 kre evolution caps

300mg caffine

back today, was expecting to put some big numbers up but didnt really materialize

started with seated row on hammer strength style plate loader

1plate a side x15 super strict holding the squueze x 2 sets

2 pl,a,s x10 same style

4pl x8 strict no pause

6pl x 8 strict

7pl x 7 as strict as possible can go heavier but didnt want to put any rhythm into it

3.5pl x 14 super strict i was struggling at 9 but kept going for another rep and somehow kept getting them a real grind and really wrecked my back

next assisted chins

****ed up with the assist weight and started too heavy only 5 reps

lighter 8 reps

same weight 9 reps

rack pulls pins set 3 inch lower than the bottom of my knee wrists traps only overhand grip

80kg x 8

140kg x 8

200kg x 5or6 lost count was really shocked it felt like 260 really struggled with it

back done

abs

weighted crunch

no idea on weights on machine stack but started with half stack

half stack x 15

three quarter stack x 15

full stack x 11

half stack 20 plus various styles, explosive, slow etc

side bends of high pulley

35kg x 15 each side

55kg x 15 each side

75kg x 12 each side

and that was it

3 scoops anabolic 4 x kre evolution

meal 4 100grams basmati rice 300 grams chicken 1gvitc 1g fish oil 1multi 10mg zinc

meal 5 steak and 300grm jacket pot with vits as above

meal 6 cottage cheese

bit shocked with my dl but my back was still fried suddenly crashed on the drive home felt shattered and struggled not to doze off behind the wheel

if im honest im a bit disappointed with the workout but i know i shouldnt be as i definately blasted my back it feels wrecked can get a bit weight obsessive at times

i havent done the row machine for a while think im going to stick with it for a few weeks and see if i can get my dead back up to 260 then when i switch back to bent over row it should enable me to get nearer the elusive 300

well bis and hams tomorrow

hope your all finding this interesting not sure why you would but hey ho


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres todays update

back is sore from yesterday especially mid trap and mid lat right shoulder pec tie in has tightened up again really need to get some stretching done

sunday so have to train at 12 as gym shuts early

meal 1 80g porridge

3 scoops anabolic

1g vit c 1g fish oils i multi 10mg zinc 1 calcium and vit d

meal 2 100g brown rice 330g chicken plus above vits

pre training

2 scoops anabolic 4x kre evolution 300mg caffine

bis and hams

seated alternate db curl

10kg x 12 each arm v strict keeping palm facing forward throughout rep and really squeezing the contraction each arm

10kg x 10 same as above style each arm

20kg x 8 not quite as strict still palm forward each arm

30kg x 6 good form plus 2 cheat reps each arm (failure)

22.5kg x 8 seated very strict plus 4 reps in good form then standing another 4 reps with some leaning (failure)

alternate db hammer curl

15kg x 8 each arm

30kg x 6 each arm some swing (failure)

17.5 x10 (failure) then straight on to standing ez curls 10kg plus bar super strict by this point my range of motion is very limited at full contraction my forearms are just above parrallel with the floor so i go very light and really focus on getting full range and a good contraction bis are on fire by now

next is forearms however i have to wait a while as the pump an dburn in my bis takes quite a while to subside, by the way if anyone has nay ideas why this is please comment as i havent a clue

standing wrist curls behiind my back using an olympic bar

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

80kg x 7 (failure)

60kg x 9 (failure)

next is hamstrings

lying leg curl on a nautilus plate loader

20kg x 10

20kg x8

40kg x 8

60kg x 7 (failure)

60kg x 5 plus 1 forced

20kg x 9 however i do these with my body pushed up of the pad really hits upper hams lower glute

stiffed legged deadlift ( dont normally do these but fancied a change)

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

140kg x 6 had more but backed out

all this weekend im been a little off not really dug in when it counted not quite sure why but im off tomorrow and back on tuesday for shoulders. will make sure i come with some fire in my belly

anyway post workout 4 x kre evolution plus 3 scoops anabolic

meal 3 250g potato and 350g pork with previous vits

meal 4 100g brown rice and 330g chicken

meal 5 as above

1 protein bar

meal 6 300g cottage cheese with vits

i have cheated a little today 4 slices of cheesey garlic bread 4 slices of toast and a packet of crisps ive just been so fcuking hungry im starving now typing this


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well woke up this morning bis are sore bloody hams are killing me also had an appointment with my physio this morning all is going well he wants me to change my rep style and start doing explosive movements, however he also wants me to start from sod all weight again and build it up.

I know i need to heed his advice but im going to find it hard to keep the weights down as i was just starting to increase them he has said though if i go through this he feels that in another 6-8 weeks i should be able to start pushing hard on legs again.

this fannying about with **** poor weights is really frustrating me i like training legs hard i know i need to be patient but god it really messes with my head


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

What are previous pbs on main lifts?? Fckn unit thats for sure!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dig said:


> What are previous pbs on main lifts?? Fckn unit thats for sure!!


ok before my pec tear and 8 year break

bench 200x4

dead 300 for reps (not sure think it was 3)

squat 300 x 3

currently

bench 180 x 1

dead 260 x 2

squat 180 for reps (have only done 4 but had loads more in the tank just too many twinges near my injuries so backed off)


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well day off yesterday and i just couldnt get enought food i was starving all day my appetite is goiing through the roof gotta finish painting a bedroom today then shoulder and calfs tonight so will update after that

gotta go and get a sodding paint roller now oh joy hate decorating!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

I FCUKIN HATE FCUKIN PAINTING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well heres todays update

food as normal

tonight was shoulders and calfs

still feeling abit tired and off not really sure why anyway as the gyms dumbells only go up to 60kg and im giving behind the neck a break i decided to pre exhaust my delts with lateral raises

i do my laterals from the side so i start with the dumbells against the sid eof my leg this helps minimize swing

10kg x 15 x 2 sets

20kg x 8 good form

30kg x 7 form was sloppy and i really wasnt happy with them so i decided to go again

30kg x 6 good form immediately followed by 20kg x5 and 10kg x 14 (failure)

seated dumbell press

i do these on a completely upright bench to minimize front delt use

35kg x 8

47.5kg x 8

60kg x 6 plus 1

30kg x 13 really struggled to get full extension my delts were on fire and the pump was huge

rear delts standing on cable crossover

15kg x 8

30kg x 8

45kg x 4 too heavy

20kg x 13 (failure)

calfs

standing calf raises

50kg x 15 x 2 sets

100kg x 12

220kg x 8

340kg x 8

420kg x 5

180kg x 14 (failure)

all reps were deep with knees locked

in general not a bad workout calfs were toast still getting some discomfort in my right shoulder but nothing major and it doesnt seem to be really holding me back

quads tomorrow


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> ok before my pec tear and 8 year break
> 
> bench 200x4
> 
> ...


Impressive lifts mate:thumbup1:

As I said your fckin Guns are ridiculous lolol:beer:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Impressive lifts mate:thumbup1:
> 
> As I said your fckin Guns are ridiculous lolol:beer:


lol cheers joe hopefully my lifts will get a bit more respectable over the next 3 months


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

at work should be doing a tender but cant be ****d calfs are fing agony shoulders aint exactly pain free either mixed feelings about legs tonight going back to both legs on leg press instead of singles. theory is that if im hitting 180 single 400 should be comfortable with both legs also going to be doing explosive reps so that may cap the weight yet i dont know


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well quads tonight did explosive reps as requested by physio

started with leg press both legs

40kg x 20

40kg x 15

80kg x 12

160kg x 8

240kg x 8

320kg x 8

400kg x 8 with wraps knee wasnt hurting but wanted to play it safe had more but decided that was enough didnt want to push my luck

squat no belt atg

65kg x 8

105kg x 8

145kg x 8

185kg with wraps 6 felt ok going for 8 next week

leg ext tension went a bit heavier this week not quite full stack but not far off and knee has felt quite stable should be bale to start pushing over coming weeks


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Good news about the knee then mate. Hopefully it'll stay that way when you start to trust it more and allow yourself to push harder.

You warm up with my working set weight (pretty much) btw lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well spoke to soon with my knee its hurting this morning!

last shot of deca last night so pct now and start the big stuff in 4 weeks, cant wait! legs are a little sore this morning calfs are still sore and medial delt is still quite sore rest of my shoulder doesnt feel too bad.

Day off today dropped carbs by 70 grams on th eporrridge and rice and wont be having the 300grams post workout potatoes.

Got to finish decorating that bloody bedroom tonight oh joy oh joy


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well i was supposed to train today but no chance got to bed at 1am got up at 4.30am drove to harrogate (4 hrs) for my sons passing in parade (very proud daddy) 4 hours there then drove back ate sh*te all day so just called it chest tomorrow absolutely knackered off to bed


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I love these kinda journals, your a fcuking monster mate!! :thumb: If you decide to diet for a show you'll be a force to be reckoned with! Great stuff, following this one


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

cheers for following big silver you know id given up on the idea of stepping on stage to be honest but seeing your transformation and a few old friends prodding me about it i really dont know. Going to concentrate on bringing my strength and size up (weak points) getting my legs back up to scratch and who knows (doubt it to be honest) but i might just do a trial diet and see how things look


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well yesterday (saturday) was chest

meal 1

3 scoops anabolic 90 grams oats

1g vitc 1g fish oil multivit 10mg zinc vit d and calcium

meal 2

100grams brown rice and 300 chicken

1g vitc 1g fish oil multivit 10mg zinc

100grams brown rice and 300 chicken

pre workout

4 x kre evolution 2x anabolic

right pec still really tight and a little sore

flat bench

bar x 20 x 2 sets

60kg x15

100kg x 8

140kg x 6 pos had one more, quite surprised on the drop in power but the reps were very controlled and very good form

140kg x 4 (failed)

100kg x 11 (failed)

flat fly

20kg x 8

42.5 x 6 (failed)

30kg x 11 + 1

incline db press

20kg x 8

42.5 x 5 messed up grip went in my left had pos had 1 or 2 more

30x 10 + 1

chest was reasonably fried but mainly it was the tightness and soreness in my right pec im just going to have to be patient with it last thing i need now is an injury

triceps

staright bar push down on lat pulldown

not sure on the weight of the plates but i think they are either 12.5 or 15kg each

3pl x 8 x2

6pl x 8

9pl x 8

10pl x 4 (failed)

5pl x 15 (failed) super strict

5pl x 9 (failed) super strict

db kickbacks

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

tris were totally blown and pumped its the first time ive trained them heavy in a while due to tendenitis in my right elbow, its pretty much cleared up now just a slight twinge

post work out

3 scoops anabolic 4 x kre evolution

meal 4 300 grams pork 250 grams white potatoes

1g vitc 1g fish oil multivit 10mg zinc

meal 5 100grams rice 330 chicken

protein bar

300 grams cottage cheese

1g vitc 1g fish oil multivit 10mg zinc vit d and calcium

had to work last night so didnt get in till 4 am its now 10 and im pretty knackered not going to be anything special in the gym today


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dumbell kickbacks???

Your sh1tting us yeah???

Lmfao


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> dumbell kickbacks???
> 
> Your sh1tting us yeah???
> 
> Lmfao


hey any movement with enough weight is good in my book lol tris were already toast just wanted to flush em through

anyway answer your pm ya big galoot


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Well Bigbear, looking at your pics, you're obviously an ectomorph and hardgainer.

I reccomend dat der celltech!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> , you're obviously an ectomorph and hardgainer.


if that means fat Fcuker, the yeah spot on mate lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well heres todays sunday

only got 4 hours sleep so not expecting much

meal 1 80g oats 3 xanabolic

plus vits

meal2 120g rice 330g chicken

plus vits

pre w/o

2 scoops anabolic 4 x kre evolution

very tired so decided to drop weigth and focus on form

hammer plate loaded row

1pl x 15 x 2 very strict with contraction hold

2pl x 12 as above

4pl x 8 very strict

6pl x 7 strictish

6pl x 6 very strict (failure)

3.5pl x 14 super strict (failure)

back was blown and pumped

lat pulldown

10pl X 8 strict

14 pl x 7 strict (failure)

8pl x 13+ super strict held weight on straps no grip and focused on pulling from elbow

back was on fire afte rthis

rack pulls from 3 inch below knee

60kg x 8

140kg x 8

200kg x 3 (failure)

no power back wrecked

combination of lack of sleep, previous work taking alot out of my back, off cycle and cold comming on but happy back is absolutely blasted

ab cruch machine

half stack x 15

3/4 stack x 15

stack x 11 (failure)

2/3 stack x 16 (failure)

post 3 scoops anabolic 4x kre evolution

meal 3 300 g pork 200 g potatoes

vits

meal 4 chicken breast two slice whlemeal bread

meal 5 100g rice 330g chicken

meal 6 100g rice 330g chicken

vits

meal 7 300 g cottage cheeses

vits


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well rest day today

still quite tired from the lack of sleep but anyway back tris and chest is sore. Chest is not a good sore either right pec is still very tight really going to have to keep an eye on it

tris feel good so does back

diet pretty normal except no pork or spuds but fish instead


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I bet your shattered mate

Those tricep kick backs saturday must have been an absolute killer


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I bet your shattered mate
> 
> Those tricep kick backs saturday must have been an absolute killer


jez im never gonna live this down am i? one day ill turn up at yours and take ya for a proper workout i know where you live :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> jez im never gonna live this down am i? one day ill turn up at yours and take ya for a proper workout i know where you live :lol: :lol: :lol:


Give me plenty warning so i can site inject my GUns up to the hilt:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Give me plenty warning so i can site inject my GUns up to the hilt:lol: :lol: :lol:


better start now


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok feel like crap

had a really ****ty day argued with the missus, kids and just about everyone else

diet as previous

bis

seated alt db curl

10kg x 10 x 2 strict

20kg x 8 strict

30kg x 8 just ok form

35kg stood up swing on the posative strict on the negative x 5

the 35's were just to start getting used to handling the weight no 32.5s unfortunately

22.5 x 10/11 (failure)

standing ez curls 20kg plus bar x 10 super strict

standing ez curls 20kg plus bar close grip x 11 super strict

forearms

behind back bb curls

60kg x 8

80kg x 7 (failure)

60kg x 8 (failure)

60kg x 7 (failure)

lying leg curl

20kg x 10 x 2

40kg x 8

60kg x 7 (failure)

60kg x 5 (failure)

40kg x 11 (failure)

20kg x 12 (failure)

job done!

bis and forearms especially blown to bits

hams were on fire


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

full of cold feel like sh.it! so not training today pos tomorrow

struggling to eat throat really sore


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> full of cold feel like sh.it! so not training today pos tomorrow
> 
> struggling to eat throat really sore


Get well soon mate


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> full of cold feel like sh.it! so not training today pos tomorrow
> 
> struggling to eat throat really sore


Awww man. The cold seems to be spreading like wildfire. I had it last week. Passed quickly, though. Hope it does for you, big bwoyeee!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

cheers guys not much better today but keep dosing up on the cold meds and hopefully get back in the gym tomorrow


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

another day on the sofa at least im managing to eat again


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well went back to the gym still full of cold but couldnt handle another day off

felt like crap keep having coughing fits

lat raises

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 10 x 2

20kg x 8 started to blow a bit

30kg x 6 x 2 reps were good form but were a little short on range

22.5kg x 13

10kg x 15

pretty much coughed my guts up after every set struggling to get any air passed the dense layer of snot in my lungs.

db seated press

35kg x 8

47.5kg x 8

60kg x 6 with spot not sure how much help was given he said very little but not convinced

30kg x 11 had strength but could nbot contract the last few inches

rear on cable xo

10kg x 10

20kg x 8

30kg x 7

15kg x 11

calfs

standing calf raises

50kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 8

220kg x 8

340kg x 8

420kg x 6

260kg x 10

180kg x 9

totally done proceeded to cough up half a lung and a gallon of snot

legs tomorrow


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

At least you're back in the gym and clearing out some [email protected] from your lungs mate rather than being stuck to the sofa


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> At least you're back in the gym and clearing out some [email protected] from your lungs mate rather than being stuck to the sofa


too true after 2 days of laying on the sofa i just needed to get a good sweat on all things considered it wasnt a bad workout.

i think jw007 has cursed me with this cold so i cant catch him up whilst hes dying of it:lol:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> ok
> 
> totally done proceeded to cough up half a lung and a gallon of snot
> 
> legs tomorrow


so glad i missed you LOL are you coming to city gym on sunday?

im doing legs tomorrow 10am:thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Origin said:


> so glad i missed you LOL are you coming to city gym on sunday?
> 
> *
> yeah im hoping too*
> ...


10am dont be silly ill be there for about 2pm 10am ill be eating

dont forget its my birthday tomorrow


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Throwing about some serious weight big man!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Throwing about some serious weight big man!


Not yet, wait a few weekls the we should see some really serious weight


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well i went to bed last night feeling alot better and thinking id finally broke this cold well after a lousey night woke up this morning feeling rougher than ever.

Anyway quads today

really bad headache stomach pains and the squirts today as weel as tons of sinus pain and eyes constantly watering

leg press

120kg x 15 x 2

200kg x 8

280kg x 8

360kg x 8

440kg x 8

all in all felt pretty good no knee wraps and thought my knee was a touch painful nothing major

really struggling between sets not to throw stomach getting more painful by the set

squats

60kg x 8 x2

100kg x 8

140kg x 8 all raw no belt etc

now up to this point id really been struggling couldnt get any air in and coughing up a lunge after every set decided to wrap up knees and go for 180

180kg x 6 easy first time ive felt like i was properly under the bar could have easily done 12 reps but starte dto get twinges in my left inner thigh and didnt want to risk it.

I was shocked at how easy 180 felt definately had 200 pos even 220 for reps in me im pleased at the ease of the reps but also frustrated about having to back out im not sure if im being over cautious.

saying all that feel like absolute [email protected] again now so gonna curl up on the sofa and eat my birthday cake


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Happy birthday big fella


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hobbio said:


> Happy birthday big fella


cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Really enjoyin your journal birthdayboy!  Some nice weights your moving really impressive, pity you and jw007 are so far away i'd love to grab a workout with one of you guys!! Obviously i would take it easy on you :whistling: :lol: Great stuff mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Really enjoyin your journal birthdayboy!  Some nice weights your moving really impressive, pity you and jw007 are so far away i'd love to grab a workout with one of you guys!! Obviously i would take it easy on you :whistling: :lol: Great stuff mate :thumbup1:


cheers mate by the way where the hell is aberdare?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> cheers mate by the way where the hell is aberdare?


 Ha ha, its in the south wales valleys, a bit the middle of nowhere if you know what i mean!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

awww sheepsvile lol

could always meet up halfway say halifax


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> awww sheepsvile lol
> 
> could always meet up halfway say halifax


Yep, where men are men and sheep are nervous!!  Yeah you never know, one day mate:thumb: Just phyching myself up to do legs now so i always skip thought a few journals to see what all you monsters are doin to get me motivated :thumbup1:


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks like there could be training date between two of the biggest guys I've seen LoL. Big silver your welcome to throw weights around any time at Enterprise Gym, will be a sight to see!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Yep, where men are men and sheep are nervous!!  Yeah you never know, one day mate:thumb: Just phyching myself up to do legs now so i always skip thought a few journals to see what all you monsters are doin to get me motivated :thumbup1:


well at the moment im playing at legs i havent trained them properly in months due to all the injuries so take that workout as a warmup and get some tonnage shiffted go big or go home big silver. if it starts to hurt your heading in the right direction and do some more, if you throw up your just about there and push harder, if you walk out of the gym at the end you didnt train hard enough


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> well at the moment im playing at legs i havent trained them properly in months due to all the injuries so take that workout as a warmup and get some tonnage shiffted go big or go home big silver. if it starts to hurt your heading in the right direction and do some more, if you throw up your just about there and push harder, if you walk out of the gym at the end you didnt train hard enough


 Bang on the money mate, i totaly agree. I'm a bit partial to big lifting myself! that was the only thing i was worried about when i started my prep, coming down from 22st to 13st 8lb i was worried about my strength but only until the last couple i lost strength, i could still bench 220kg raw at 15st! so no more 22st for me:thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

big silver back said:


> Bang on the money mate, i totaly agree. I'm a bit partial to big lifting myself! that was the only thing i was worried about when i started my prep, coming down from 22st to 13st 8lb i was worried about my strength but only until the last couple i lost strength, i could still bench 220kg raw at 15st! so no more 22st for me:thumbup1:


thats an impressive bench mate especially at that weight your gonna give joe a run for his money


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> thats an impressive bench mate especially at that weight your gonna give joe a run for his money


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

day off yesterday still feel like crap

went over to city gym in glasgow's open day was made to feel very welcome and craig the owner is a cracking guy going to go over and train shoulders with him in a couple of weeks.

today was supposed to be chest but i didnt finished at work to really late so had to scrap it maybe not a bad thing as still feel like cr.ap.

so itll be chest tomorrow looking forward to it


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> thats an impressive bench mate especially at that weight your gonna give joe a run for his money


 :cursing: :cursing: yeah that is a fckin mega bench:beer:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well not much point posting this workout

i thought i had this thing beat and its come back with a vengence started today with stomach cramps and constant farting, no appetite at all having to force food down.

on a lighte rnote went to get a tux today the biggest jacket they had 60" still to tight in the arms anyway theyre going to do what they can with it.

anyway things stomach wise were getting pretty bad so i had to make a mad dash for the loo. whilst in there i dropped the loudest smelliest fart ever came out of the cubicle to see a very well to do man standing patiently waiting. the child in me wanted to giggle the rest of me wanted to die of shame so i made a quick appology and scarpered!

Could hear stiffled wreching as i scuttled out.

ok down to the workout

chest

flat bench

bar x 20 x 2

60kg x 12 x2

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 3

110kg x 10 power suddenly went totally ****ed

not bad all things considered chest still tight but power seems to be coming back

flat fly

20kg x 8

42.5kg x 5 ****ed

30kg x 11 (failed)

incline press

20kg x 8

42.5kg x 2 (no power)

30kg x 9 (failure)

completely fcuked struggling not to puke

triceps

pushdowns on lat pulldown

6 x 10 x 2

8 x 8

10x 4 felt good but weak

6 x10 (failed)

calle dit at that totally shot fighting throwing up was going to do db kickbacks for joe but couldnt even manage them


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> :cursing: :cursing: yeah that is a fckin mega bench:beer:


  its not bad for a little one!!! Doing a bench press comp in december, i'll get a vid up then :thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> well not much point posting this workout
> 
> i thought i had this thing beat and its come back with a vengence started today with stomach cramps and constant farting, no appetite at all having to force food down.
> 
> ...


 I think when your ill you gotta know when to say when, but saying that i allways try and blank it out and train though it... When your hardcore your hardcore!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

big silver back said:


> I think when your ill you gotta know when to say when, but saying that i allways try and blank it out and train though it... When your hardcore your hardcore!!!


hardcore till i die!!! which at the moment feels about 3 hours away lol


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Love this thread big fella. You are a bad influence on me though. Following your dietry and eating schedule and find I can`t eat that much,lol Will keep on trying though. Seriously though Good luck with your quest mate.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres todays update

firstly sickness update the ****s came back with a vengence today so had to be careful however did get my boss a corker had to go 'visit' a client that had decided he didnt like paying his bill (10k) anyway as we got out of the car i dropped my guts but said nothing. the meeting was veru civilized and we went to set off. i held back and let my boss get to the car first well he opened the door started to get in then turned and ran off wretching. hes bent over by the side of the car trying to hold onto his lunch and im halfway down the street doubled up totally pi55ing myself.

anyway appetite starting to return slowly stomach improved a sthe day went on but still very drained and tired

back tonight

plate loaded row

40kg x 15 super strict with hold

80kg x 12 super strict with hold

160kg x 8 strict

240kg x 8 strict

280kg x 6 ok

150kg x 13 super strict (failure)

lat pulldown kneeling on floor

8pl x 8 strict

14pl x 7 (failure)

10 pl x 10 strict (failure)

rack pulls i was blowing a bit by now really struggling to get air in still very snotty

80kg x 8

140kg x 8

200kg x 6 power slowly coming back but still not there

didnt do any abs as stomach was too tender power is starting to come back and i think this bug is finally coming out of me

starting to get all the bits together for the big course should be starting in about 10 days just want to make sure ill fighting fit before i start

training tomorrow 3rd day as i cant train friday


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jonno said:


> Love this thread big fella. You are a bad influence on me though. Following your dietry and eating schedule and find I can`t eat that much,lol Will keep on trying though. Seriously though Good luck with your quest mate.


im 150kg mate so i take some feeding lol

glad your enjoying the thread


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Impressive lifting mate. I'm sure those rack pulls will be back up in no time.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Robbo90 said:


> Impressive lifting mate. I'm sure those rack pulls will be back up in no time.


they need to be up a long way want over 300kg asap ive found however that the seated row takes alot out of my back ill be switching back to bent over row soon so should see some improvement in the partials after that


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well i dont think tonights effort even warrants recording

absolutely zero effort or power. ive picked up a strain where my bi ties in to my inner forearm its quite painful (which i can just put my head down and get through) but its causing my forearm to spasm and my grip to release

ended up scrapping the workout and shooting the sh!t with kami

now im home im really ****ed at myself for being such a pussy im off tomorrow so better make up for it on shoulders on saturday


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well late night last night at a charity ball with work, god that tux was uncomfortable!!!

anyway got up late and ran out of protein powder this morning so no porridge went straight to rice and chicken

still feeling off but definately alot better still drowning in my own snott though.

shoulders and calfs

shoulders are incredible tight think its down to the near 300miles of country roads i drove yesterday

started with behind neck press

bar x 15 x 2

65kg x 10

65kg x 8

105 x 8

105x8

125 x 8

135 x5 messed set up must have moved the bench back on previous set and kept catching frame

105 x 10 very strict again screwed up this time bench was over to one side and i kept catching my elbow

by this time i was getting pretty frustrated

single arm cable lat raise from behind back

really controlled really strict

2pl x 12

3pl x 8

3pl x 10

3pl x 10 (failed)

rear delts on cable crossover

15 x 10

25 x 8

35 x 5 (failed)

20 x 11 (failed)

after a shakey start shoulders were pumped to hell

calfs

standing raise

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

220 x 8

340 x 8

420 x 6 (failed) but really pushed hard starting to get some agression back and drive

220 x 9 super strict

100 x 12 super strict

job done still feel off but definately starting to get more focused also did quite alot of stretching need to keep that up

im a bit all ove rthe place at the moment im definately leaner several people who i trust have noticed yet im bigger and heavier but on the flip side im getting alot of niggles that are holding me back from really pushing heavy weight im really looking forward to starting the cycle a week on monday but also unsure about going on whilst carrying these niggles

what you guys think?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh yeah and ive passed my first two judging shows i was hoping they werent going to make me do a third but they are lol so i need to pick an early show next year


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice lifting fella!

Got this thread subbed!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Nice lifting fella!
> 
> Got this thread subbed!


cheers hope you enjoy


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Should get your username changed to something like MASSIVEBEAR.

Looking larrrge, bet you'll look immense after a cut, will try follow this


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Barker said:


> Should get your username changed to something like MASSIVEBEAR.
> 
> Looking larrrge, bet you'll look immense after a cut, will try follow this


you aint seen nothing yet


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres today and its surprisingly upbeat still feel tired and still producing inhuman amounts of snot. anyway for some insane reason got up at 6.30 so by the time it came to training i was feeling the effects of the early morning

didnt particularly feel up for it got alot going on personal at the moment not an excuse as i should really sort my head out

anyway quads today

leg press

160kg x 12 x 2

240 x 10

320 x 8

400 x 8

440 x 5 had more but still wanting to pace myself

didnt wrap up at all

squats

60 x 8

100 x 8

140 x 8

180 x 8

200 x 4

140 and above i wrapped my knees but no belt and all reps were **** to the floor again i had more on the 200 but again wanted to err on the side of caution reps felt really solid and it didnt feel particularly heavy

its wierd its so tempting to push for more but as im starting to get back up towards decent weight (220 and above i regard as decent) i know i have to be cautious one moment of rashness could put me 3 months back

off tomorrow and tuesday due to work commitments but back at it on weds

actually think my legs might be a little sore tomorrow

about time!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well just a quick update legs are a little tight i must admit i expected more doms knee is aching i dont think the damp weather is helping anyway pick up the last of my bits tomorrow and then the madness starts on monday

BIG THINGS THIS WAY WILL BE COMING!!!!


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

one day dave you might be as big as me....


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> one day dave you might be as big as me....


i can dream boy band i can dream


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well 2 days too the big start the madness all kicks off on friday

wayhay


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

will pop in now and again, but the size of you depresses me...........lol

should be a good journey.......i'm in.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well heres the latest update

feeling alot better still not quite a 100% but def nearly there

diet wise pretty standard all my usual nothing really different

so tonight was chest now my shoulders been aching alot just altely ive put it down to the rediculous amount of driving ive been doing and the fact that i dont really fit in the car anyway started with flat bench

bar x15 x2

60x 12 x 2

left front delt feeling real tight

100 x 8

140 x 8 these were really good form in fact probably the best form ive done at this weight

160 x 1 plus 2 and that was a dubious 1 dont know what happened just fely someone had sneaked an extra 40kg on it

100 x 12 super strict

chest felt really good considering how tight my shoulders felt i was surprised how much it hit my chest

flat fly

20 x 8

42.5 x 5 (failed) again power dropping off quick

30 x 9 (failed) super strict

incline press (slightly higher than normal)

20 x 8

42.5 x 4 plus 1 forced

30 x 10

again power went off especially on my left side also fely some loading on trap shoulder tie in even though form was good so will def drop down to previous angle

all in all good shoulder eased off well and chest feels done in

triceps

straight bar on lat pulldown

3pl x 12 x 2

6pl x 8

9pl x 8 just

5pl x 13 (failed)

power still down on these

seated tricep dip machine

14pl x 8

stack x 8 (failed)

15 x 14 (failed)

tris felt fried but didnt really have much of a pump

definately noticably leaner again also noticed some good improvement in my legs as well had a quick measure of my arms as someone asked in reception right was 23.25" and thats at least 0.25" smaller than my left

ok so back tomorrow having to train during the day as got to deliver some drawings tomorrow night

been thinking alot about this up and coming course im not expecting massive weight or size gain in the initial 8 weeks more strength.

expectation wise maybe 8lb in weight im planning on finishing up with 600 test and 300 tren for 12 plus weeks on the back of it i find i gain size on moderate dosages but ove rlong periods the idea is to get my bassline strength up and then maintain it and convert that to muscular gains. (im still undecided wether to go all out strength or size so im trying to get both at the mo)

target wise not expecting much on bench due to injuries would be nice to break 200kg but would rather be repping with 180

squat wise i think 260 is more than achievable for reps if injury recovery continues as it has been might even see a 300

bent over row definately want to smash 220 for reps and 300 on the dead

shoulders i think ill be looking at a 180 behind the neck for a few

main thing with all this is not to rush and end up with another injury would rathe rincreases reps than go for massive singles tbh but well see how it goes.

Oh im also going to start a training diary so i can keep an accurate track on weights and reps

ok sorry for such a long one be back tomorrow


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

dave lets clear this up!

no one asked how big your arms are. you demanded the tape measure out.

23" pretty big though.

looked strong on your 3 plate bench they flew up.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hang on you reckoned they were 21 boy band and craw asked so there, look stick arms just crawl back in your tour bus


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

pi55ed off supposed to be training but due to unforseen circumstances im stuck at home seriously fcuked off


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

what.......did you get stuck on the bog or sommat!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nah had to take squidge to street dance classes


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok hit the gym last night!

starte dthe maddness

50mg anavar am

diet as normal vits 40mg zinc 4g vit c 4g cod liver 4 x strong multi vit

diet same as usual

ok pre work out 2hrs 100mg oxy

45 minutes 2 scoops omni mx plus 4 x kre evolution

40 mins 300mg caffine

ok back today

decided to go back to bent over whilst on course as plate loader wont take any more weight

bar x 15 x2

65 x 12

105 x 8 good form

185 x 4 stopped the set didnt feel that the reps were good enough however un reflection i think they were better than i first thought

105 x 15 super strict (failed)

back was already pumped to fcuk by this point every rep just seemed to hit the spot

lat pulldown

12pl x8

16 x 7/8 failed

10 x14 super strict

deads

85 x 8

145 x 8

205 x 8

265 failed ****ed off went straight back in at 245 and ground 1 out felt it over every inch of my back

i was expecting a return to form on deads and was hoping to pull 265 but judging by how 245 went i was quite a way off however its the best dling ive done in quite a while and i felt every rep across my back

back was good really felt it obviously gear hasnt really taken effect yet but i think because ive been so hyped up about doing it that is carrying over into my work out

abs

machine crunch

half stack x 15

3/4 stack x 15

stack x 11 (failed)

half x 13 super strict (failed)

abs were screaming really on fire

all in all a great improvement on recent workouts head feels alot more in the game

however this is were everything starte dto go very pete tong driving home i get a phone call from the wife

My son has fallen in a bonfire!!!!

told her to ring an ambulance and got my foot down by the time id convinced myself an idiot had pushed him in and i had mentally dragged half the parents of the local kids into the street and battered them senseless, as it turne dout it was a genuine accident the fire had all but burnt out and the supervising adults were leaving and he was walking around the fire to come home when he tripped and landed on the embers a friend of his pulled him out and he dropped and rolled and then ran for home

the wife said he came up the path like a banshee screaming help me!!!!

she stripped him and threw him in a cold bath ambulance was called police turned up as well to make sure nothing out of order had gone on

anyway finally got home at 2am alls well just superficial burns nothing to worry about hes a very lucky boy. and im a very relieved dad!!!!

sorry rest of gear 50mg anvar pm and 150 tren and 450 test


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Subscribed. Good to follow a journal thats giving so much detail on the sets reps and info


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Subscribed. Good to follow a journal thats giving so much detail on the sets reps and info


hope you enjoy ill try and dont let it descend into the khaos that is RS's journal lol


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad your lad's ok fella, lucky boy like you say.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> hope you enjoy ill try and dont let it descend into the khaos that is RS's journal lol


Good

That RS fella is a bawbag :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well after 4 hrs sleep i wasnt expecting much i was supposed to be going to city gym to train craig the owner on shoulders text him this morning to find out hed done his back in, so its been postponed for a few weeks, must admit i was quite happy

it was supposed to be bis anyway so i decide to go to georges in bathgate as its just down the road

supps 50mg anavar am

100mg oxy 2 hrs before training

now my forearm was really sore today decied to do ez curls to try and keep the tension of it a bit

bar x 15 x2 really struggled very painful decided to go up in very small jumps and just see how it went

bar plus

10kg x 8 sore

20kg x 8 easing a little

30kg x 8 getting better

40kg x 8 felt good

50kg x 8 surprised good reps solid and felt every one

60kg x 6 a bit sloppy but felt the load directly on my bi

20kg x 15plus really strict bis exploded couldnt believe the pump really ground th elast 3 out

20kg x 10 (failed) bis were totally shot felt fcuking huge!

hams

only got a ****ty seated curl with sod all weight lower back is suffering from deads last night so stiff legged was out of the question

worked up to the stack for 4 sets x 15 reps really strict good pump and burn but no real work

so for 4 hours sleep pretty chuffed feeling full if this is how i feel after 2 days and no sleep i cant wait till everything kicks in

tonight 50mg anavar

150 tren and 400 masteron


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

forgot to mention chest still very sore from wednesday tris tight back and abs hurting


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Whats your thoughts on masteron? Something you rate highly?


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

wee bear is officaly in the closet.

can't handle a very mild chilli dish and draws. this one time it was in pencil however i think he prefers crayons.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Whats your thoughts on masteron? Something you rate highly?


first time ive ever used it so cant really comment as my first shot went in last night my understanding is on its own rubbish but combined with test and tren in a 2:1:1 its rocket fuel ask me again in a few weeks though to b ehonest as theres 5 elements to this course and its the first time ive taken anavar as well its going to be difficult to put it down to anyone product

sorry i cant be more helpful


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> wee bear is officaly in the closet.
> 
> can't handle a very mild chilli dish and draws. this one time it was in pencil however i think he prefers crayons.


yes i draw normally with crayons and using my feet and its true i have the spice tolerance of a 1 year old girl a chicken korma is a spicey curry in my book


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok latest update

yesterday was day off supps were 150 tren

50mg anavar am

50mg oxy am

50mg anavar pm

50oxy pm

today

felt off allday insomnia has kicked in and my stomach has been off since i pinched a bit of sausage of my sons plate (serves me right)

ok

supps 50mg anavar am

shoulders tonight was a bit rushed got in late

100mg oxy 1 hr before

behind neck press

bar x 15 x 2

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 8

140kg x 6 good solid deep reps

160kg x 3 with a touch and only from top of head

100kg x 10 plus 1 very strict

140 felt heavy but it went up and down quite easily i probably robbed myself of a rep or two as it felt comfortable i went stricter should smash 8 next week

lat raises

10kg x 8

20kg x 8 felt awkward just couldnt seem to get full range on my left arm

20kg x 10 (failed) felt slightly better but still awkward

10kg x 13 (failed) very strict really concentrated on contraction

rear on cable crossover

15 x 10

25 x 8

35 x7 (failed)

20 x 10 (failed)

calfs

standing calf raise

50kg x 12 x 2

100 x 10

220 x 8

340 x 8

420 x 7 (failed) good powerful reps tightened form right up

260 x 11 (failed)

140 x 12 (failed) very strict

all in all not bad started well power dropped off but quite pleased stomach really does feel off kept wretching in between sets

im hoping everything settles soon and i get some sleep but definately feel the power coming on


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry about the spot mate!

your cough/bug/illness sound as if its kicked back in ?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> sorry about the spot mate!
> 
> your cough/bug/illness sound as if its kicked back in ?


dont worry about it mate im a pain in the **** to spot for anyway, ive been off all day but i dont think its the bug ate some shino yesterday and it really turned my stomach or it could be the supps


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well i was supposed to train quads on tuesday but due to a huge domestic (now sorted) i didnt make it

yesterday (weds) i was working in yorkshire all day so idedcided id drive down early and train at Maloneys in huddersfield

supps

50mg anavar am

50mg anavar pm

100mg oxy 1 3/4hrs before

so after a 4 hour drive i arrived at the gym

leg press (steeper angle than the one i normally use and the angle between the pad and the sled was a bit too acute so it was difficult to go really deep)

170 x 12 x 2

250 x 10

330 x 8

410 x 8

490 x 8

squat

65 x 8

105 x 8

145 x8

185 x 8

225 x 5 surprisingly comfortable could have pushed some more but decided to pace myself really pleased push for 8 next week might even try 265 for a couple

used knee wraps after 145 but no belt and no wraps on leg press

finished off with 3 sets of leg extension went quite heavy but felt it on my knees so backed off

really pleased with squats

i really think ive got a 260 plus in me now pretty sure im gonna see a 300 on this course th eonly thing i have got going on and im getting more convinced this is the case when i tore my left quad i think i came back to quick and i think ive got a calcium build up in it, its painful pretty much all th etime it feels like its under constant strain, its not really affecting anything ive just got to be careful i dont let the focus go to it and it doesnt seem to be holding me back at all not really sure what down sides there are apart from discomfort which i can live with i must remember to check at my next physio

so all in all really pleased insomina seems to be settling down a bit, chest to day that give me a reall indication as to how strength is progressing


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well that was fcukin sh1te!!!!

started benching left front delt felt really tight

bar x 20 x 2

60 x 15 x 2

100 x 8

140 x 7 or 8 under dispute

these were poor i was twisted left tight kept twinging and i was trying to protect it

160 x 3 good solid reps widened my grip by an inch each side and felt tons better

110 x 11 strict

theres plenty of power on my right side its my left thats letting me down

also id been thinking today that my forearm seemed to be settling well it came back with a vengence it was screaming like an intense toothache

decided to do cable crossovers didnt think id be able to even hold on to the dbs for flys

25 each side x 8

40 es x 8

55 es x 8

70 es x 6 failed

35 x11 strict

now both forearms are screaming to th epoint where i could hardly do triceps ended up doing some light pushdowns and seated dip machine but it was hardly worth it it was a good 10-15 mins before theyd calmed down enough to be able to drive home

i could really do without this at the mo im stressed ove rmoving the wife is really ill so im trying to work train and pack all at once the last thing i need is a limiting injury

im finding this really frustrating i can feel the power but cant use it

well iv egot 48 hrs to try and get these sorted so i can hammer my back


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

With regards shoulders mate

I used to find rubbing in ibuprophen gel 45mins befire workout in shoulder, then 15 mins later deep heat stuff

then good warm up with light gay lat raises sorted out my delts for bench, just a thought

whats going on with your forearms??


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> With regards shoulders mate
> 
> I used to find rubbing in ibuprophen gel 45mins befire workout in shoulder, then 15 mins later deep heat stuff
> 
> ...


havent got a clue with my right one feels ok this morning just feels like its had a good workout left one however is still painful. I tore it a few years back and i think this is related its been niggling for a couple of weeks but has been on the mend, the right forearm was just forearm pain the left radiates into my bicep tendon i think one of the problems is the amount of load my left arm and delt take due to the pec tear i can reall feel the bi/forearm tie when i bench only on the first rep but none the less its bloody painful


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> ok well heres the first update
> 
> diet is as above plus one pro 50 protein bar, im feeling alot fuller since upping carbs and surprisingly when i put one of my work shirts on today it was a bit tighter than usual maybe its just in my mind
> 
> ...


 christ!!................ fair play mate :rockon:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

cheers


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

is there anything you haven't tore ?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah a few bits


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] cramp anyone?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Been doing them machine rows like you said for back. My god the pump after the first set is great, by the 3rd set we was nearly sick with pump and pain!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

glad to hear your having fun lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres latest

supps yest were 100mg anavar split 50 am 50 pm same with oxy

150 tren 450 test

back today

forearm bi still giving me jip

bent over

65kg x 12 x 2

105 x 8

145 x 8

185 x 8 last two were a bit rythmic but ingeneral weight felt comfortable however arm is twinge like fcuk

205 x 2 form wasnt good enough so racked it

105 x 15 very strict struggling for full contraction as when i get close arm becomes very painful

arm is frustrating but the weight is definately on the move

lat pulldown

13 x 8 strict but shortened range

13 x 10 as above

9 x 12ish really felt it in my back despite shortened range

partial dls

85 x 8

145 x 8

205 x 6

245 failed

i pulled from a slightly higher point on the rack and i actually found them harder going to go back to previous depth really disappointed with dl as arm didnt affect it so no excuses

messsed around with a few abs nothing worth mentioning

feel tired but ok weight is consistant however i look like im starting to bloat slightly but i am definately leaner nothing really noticeable but i am noticing subtle changes supposed to be doing bis tomorrow then at least 2 days off due to move possibly 3


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well feeling ok this morning still packing **** up god i hate moving!

feeling very full this morning back is sore especially outer lat forgot to list supps yesterday

50 anavar am 50 pm

100oxy 2 hrs before training

150 tren 400 mast

right off to eat then gym will update when i get back


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres todays supps

50mg anavar

100g oxy2hrs pre workout

biceps and hams

i knew this was going to hurt all the pain was in my left bicep tendon today decided i was just going to bare it and train through

ez curl

bar only x15 x2

10kg x 10

20kg x 8

30kg x 8

40kg x 8

50kg x 6 a little loose

60kg x 5 very loose to be honest

left tendon was screaming by his point but fcuk it

25kg x 13 very strict last few were a real grind right arm was exploding left was pumped but tendon pain distracted from any focus

20kg x 10 plus fcuk me vains popping out all over what happened buzzin.

standing behind back forearm curl

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 6 failed

60kg x 13 failed

leg curl plate loader

20kg x 10 x 2

40kg x 8

60kg x 6 failed hams are on fire pump is incredible felt like they were trying to tear themselves apart loved it

60kg x 4 plus 1 pause rep

40kg x 9 failed on fire

20kgx 12 failed hams exploding huge pump and burn

well something is definately happening power on forearms was dramatically up and feel and pump is through the roof looks like things are starting to kick in just dont know what to do with this tendonitis and forearm pain going to try a support when benching as i think thats the main trigger. really felt on fire today partly due to being ****ed off with my arm really ned to calm it down soon so i can get to pushing on, well at least 2 days off now due to move lets hope thatll help calm my arm down

150tren tonight and another 50 anavar


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ow fcukity ow ow ****ity fcuk fcuk fcukity ow

my arm hurts


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Yo you better not leave without giving boyband a kiss goodbye, he'll be well gutted!!


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

Good log so far mate, impressive stats:thumbup1:


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Loving this Journal thus far, keep up the good work... I love the amount of food you eat! Do you get help making that all?

Had a few random questions if you don't mind 

Your tatts, how long you had them done and as you gain mass etc or cut down do they stretch or start to look sh1t?

Wondering your goals of this journal also...?

Subscribed.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Loving this Journal thus far, keep up the good work... I love the amount of food you eat! Do you get help making that all?
> 
> Had a few random questions if you don't mind
> 
> ...


i make all the food myself pretty easy really 5 chicken breasts in the oven and a rice cooker

at 19st 7 my tats didnt really look any different to the way they do now at 24st 2 sign of a good tatooist i guess

My goals? ive been a fat fcuk for a while and as i started to get on top of my training and diet people started to notice and when i announced i was going to do my biggest course to date i was asked if i would do a journal for it, so here it is

this is really an experiment ive never taken a course designed round strength gains so im interested to see how i respond.

long term plans are pretty open but anything in the meantime that gets me bigger or stronger cant be a bad thing, i have some goals but i want to keep them to myself at the mo as im not sure how achievable they are i am tempted to get on stage but with my injury inbalances if i get on stage im going to come in so freakishly huge and cut that my missing bits wont be such an issue, im also looking to develop a bb personal training service so obviously advertising my own progress can only be a good thing


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smurphy said:


> Good log so far mate, impressive stats:thumbup1:


cheers


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Origin said:


> Yo you better not leave without giving boyband a kiss goodbye, he'll be well gutted!!


well if u didnt train at stupid oclock in the morning i would have kissed you all goodbye on saturday dont worry next time you see me ll be fcukin mahousive:tongue:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nah feel ok bit ****ty to start but settling nicely now prob run for 8 weeks so 6 and a bit to go


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Origin said:


> Yo you better not leave without giving boyband a kiss goodbye, he'll be well gutted!!


gutted, was saving my self for you aswell. 11am aint that early.

good luck with the move :beer:

p.s dave is only moving because he is jealous of my mass and handsome looks


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> gutted, was saving my self for you aswell. 11am aint that early.
> 
> good luck with the move :beer:
> 
> p.s dave is only moving because he is jealous of my mass and handsome looks


true your 12 inch arms intimidate me


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok quick update,

only got web access at work at mo just moved house so havent trained for 3 days back doing shoulders tonight, diets been ok not perfect but not bad not really any junk just not eating enough, bicep tendon still painful will see how it goes tonight


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Bigbear,

I saw jw mentioned about ibuprofen gel etc, have you tried this or are thinking about any other methods to help recovery and keep training also?

Moving is stressful try and relax as much as poss


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Hey Bigbear,
> 
> I saw jw mentioned about ibuprofen gel etc, have you tried this or are thinking about any other methods to help recovery and keep training also?
> 
> Moving is stressful try and relax as much as poss


i wont use pain killers of any sort so its just a case of grin and bear it pain is there for a reason its telling me to be careful stops me from getting too silly lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> i wont use pain killers of any sort so its just a case of grin and bear it pain is there for a reason its telling me to be careful stops me from getting too silly lol


Alright big man, you have site access - I'll pm you in 2 ticks.

Just as an aside, why no painkillers?

I rarely use em myself, has to be pretty bad for me to now - I figure I don't want the liver load of paracetamol, and NSAIDs are partly responsible for fvcking my stomach so not using those any more either...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok update

usual supps 50mg anavar am

100mg oxy 2 hrs pre training

shoulders last night

still all over the place from move so wasnt expecting much

behind neck press

bar only x15 x 2 very tight

65kg x 10 x 2

105kg x 8 ok but felt heavy struggling to lock out on right front delt incredibly tight

145kg x dodgy 5 no power

105kg x 10 failed quality reps thpugh

lat raises from the side

10kg x 8

15kg x 8

20kg x 8

25kg x 8 failed

15kg x 14 dropped to 10kg x 11 failed

delts really pumped esp medial

rear delts on reverse pec

5 plates x 8

10 x 8

14 x8

18 x 10 failed

10 x 15 failed

shoulders blown

standing calf raises

50kg x 12 x 2

100kg x 10

200kg x 8

300kg x 8

350kg x 8

350 plus a guy hanging of the back x 5 failed

200 x 10 failed

150 x 12 failed

calfs wrecked but felt strong

over all not bad shoulder have power just need to sort out these tightness issues forearm bi tendon felt ok lots of stretching on the cards

quads tonight


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Alright big man, you have site access - I'll pm you in 2 ticks.
> 
> Just as an aside, why no painkillers?
> 
> I rarely use em myself, has to be pretty bad for me to now - I figure I don't want the liver load of paracetamol, and NSAIDs are partly responsible for fvcking my stomach so not using those any more either...


i want to know whats going on pain is an indication of injury mask it i dont know how far im pushing


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

I agree not to mask the pain. JW was advocating how GH helped his injuries recover faster, just wondered if you considered going down that route or something for the future or even anything else you had considered?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

nutnut said:


> Hi,
> 
> I agree not to mask the pain. JW was advocating how GH helped his injuries recover faster, just wondered if you considered going down that route or something for the future or even anything else you had considered?


cant afford gh considering ghrp6 but need to find it at a decent price


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well still up to my neck in it anyway shoulders sore in a good way yesterday and it was legs last night

usual 50mg anavar am

100 mg oxy pre workout

leg press

very steep machine

160 x 12 x 2

240 x 8

320 x 8

400 x 8

490 x 8 comfortable machine will only hold 400 s0 had someone sat on it felt ok no wraps used at all

squat

65 x 8

105 x 8

145 x 8 wrapped up from here

185 x 8

225 x 6

no belt, felt a bit awkward flexibility is still making it difficult to get under the bar but 5 plat efelt ok looking at 225 x 8 next week and a feel at 265

finished with a couple of sets of leg extension but didnt like the machine felt to put alot on my knees

getting on top of **** at home so hoping thing ssettle down a littl ethis next week and we start to see some real progress off today and chest on sunday


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, getting someone to sit on the leg press to add weight.

You're a beast mate, strong as an ox


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

limited access at mo so just to say wont be updating much everything is going ok but forearm tendon issue is getting quite bad so getting some ghrp6 to try and cure


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

you will miss the boy band night out, kami, craw and myself.

hope all is going well with the move


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> you will miss the boy band night out, kami, craw and myself.
> 
> hope all is going well with the move


yeah slowly getting everything sorted just need to get these tendons cleared up then ill be back firing on all 8


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

what a good thread bigbear you are one HUGE guy :thumb:

hope all goes well


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> limited access at mo so just to say wont be updating much everything is going ok but forearm tendon issue is getting quite bad so getting some ghrp6 to try and cure


a quality set of wrist wraps should sort that,it did mine.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

its not my wrists its my forearm bicep tie in


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok ive got internet at home again wayhay so a qucik update ghrp 8 and cjc arrived today so started that at 500 mcgs of each daily

also booked a deep muscle for my shoulders as still very tight

trained last night shoulders and calfs

behind neck press

bar x 15 x 2

60kg x 8 x 2

100 x 8

140 x 4-5 x 2 poor spots kept taking too much weight was not a happy bunny

100 x 11 deep and strict felt better

lat raise

still having problems gripping dbs due to tendons/forearms

10 x 8 x 2

15 x 8

20 x 8

12,5 x 14 failed very good pump and burn

rear on machine

10pl x 8

14 x 8

18 x 7 failed

pump and burn was massive shoulders looked huge

standing calf raises

100kg x 12 x 2

200 x 8

300 x 8

300 plus someone hanging of the back x 7 then again for 5

150 x 11 failed

110 x 9 failed super strict

80 x 13 failed again super strict

alot of people let their hips drift forward at the top of the movement i focus on keeping them in the same position alot better feel

pleased with calfs shoulders felt ok but power is seriously down

shoulders and calfs both sore today was going to be legs but decided to take today off and train tomorrow instead

looking forward to seeing what ghrp6 and cjc do with niggles

general looking leaner but not very full so ive added another 1000 kcl into diet in form of mutant mass drink will see how it goes


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

140 x 4-5 x 2 poor spots kept taking too much weight was not a happy bunny

you don't know a good thing until its gone


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> 140 x 4-5 x 2 poor spots kept taking too much weight was not a happy bunny
> 
> you don't know a good thing until its gone


aye steve the troll was good at spotting


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well another day and more snow feeling ok but forearms and hands are pumped quite strange really still very painful in tendon but in general feel fuller but i did eat a ton of shino including a couple of pizzas a apcket pof biscuits several muller corners and a couple of sandwiches of and 4 packets of crisp just fancied a day off diet to be honest.

this was on top of my normal food intake

going to train legs shortly looking to smash 260 today so fingers crossed


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well quads today

started with leg press

160 x 12 x 2

240 x8

320 x 8

400 x 8

500 ( well 400 plus some fecker sat on top) x easy 8

having cruised through leg press i was expecting to destroy squatting started with

65 x 8

105 x 8 bar was quite high couldnt get under it properly and as a result could feel it in my lower back

145 x 8

185 x 8

225 x 5 no spot no belt i was ****ed off with this i had power but just couldnt get under the bar properly and kept leaning forward this is the first time ive gone to 5 plates and not used a spot so all in all upon reflection not too bad, i think if i had used a spot i would have walked out with 265 but i need to build confidence with the 5 plates so this was at least a step in the right direction, only down side with letting my knees drift too far forward is that now my right knee is very painful

tried to finish with leg extensions but my knee was just too painful

next week im going to start with squats and see how i do with a fresh back

legs were however pumped and i really felt every rep so all in all not bad the 265 will come and soon


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well todays update

legs are actually sore knees twingey but not too bad but what i have found today is that as soon as i walk anywhere my lower back pumps right up to th epoint where it is extremely uncomfortable to walk

ghrp perhaps? really dont know

anyway tendons are sore but bearable

chest and tris tonight

iso hammer press

no weight x 15 x 2

1plate x 10

2pl x 8

2 and a half x 7 and again for 5

1.5pl x 11 failed really pumped

flat fly

20kg x 8

40 x 8 fail

30 x 9 failed chest felt like it was coming off the rib cage the pump was incredible

incline db press

20 x 8

40 x 7 failed

30 x 11 failed

forearms were so pumped i couldnt even close my hands tendons were sore but bearable but my forearms felt like they were splitting in to really painful too

tris

staright bar pushdown

5 pl x 10 x 2

8 pl x 8

11pl x 8

in too much pain couldnt do anymore tried doing dip machine but that was it my forearms were screamin the pain was from the pump not tendons this is the first complete chest workout ive managed in weeks so pleased with that not sure where these insane pumps are coming from but well see how it goes

i have a physio deep muscle therapy session booked for 11.15 on thursday so hopefully thatll help relax my shoulders down

all things considered i have to be relatively pleased with managing to get through a full chest workout injury has improved only slightly but still an improvement


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

quick update chest is killing me quads are still tight

back pumping up all the time also put my bigger shirt on today and its too small too especially on my forearms lol

tendons feel ok ish back tonight so well see


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well last night was back

tendons were sore but ok

started with bent over

bar x 15 x 2

65 x 12

105 x 8

145 x 6 tendon starte dto limit range not happy

165 x 4 poor too high and not enough contraction

105 x 10 strict but painful

also lower back was screaming i was having to lay down between sets to help it relax

decided that i have to let go off my weight targets for certain exercises this tendon issue is not going away easily so ill have to drop the basics that are agrevating it and go more feely with my reps. really dont want to as i really wante dto hit my weight targets but i cant change whats going on so if im not going to get the strength gains i expected i can at least get some size

lat pulldown

ive managed to alter my grip so that it srelatively pain free

12 x 10

15 x 8

18 x 7 failed

nautilis pullover

60 kg x 12x 3

hardly fitted in the machine

partial deads

105 x 12 x 2 super strict really squeezing the shino out of my back

machine crunches

stack x 15 x 4

overall not bad lower back pump and pain was immense however i now know why, i weighed myself, now the gym has one of those big old fashioned sscales that stand about 5ft tall well i got on it and it only goes up to 24 stone it shot past 24 and right round to 1 stone again and jammed so i think its safe to say im well over 24 stonce hence lower back trying to adjust to extra weight, i might a little on the excess with the calories at the moment 12,000 on a training day but ive only 4 weeks left so any over spill ill tighten up after christmas i would rathe rover feed then under feed


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Love it........breaking the frigging scales lol


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

how is the mutant mass treating you ?

i was considering getting some however its pretty pricey for what it is.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> how is the mutant mass treating you ?
> 
> i was considering getting some however its pretty pricey for what it is.


i got it cheap tbh i think he was glad to get rid of it, its a bit sickly for my taste and took a couple of days to settle in but all ok however im producing some truely vile odors


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well yesterday was a bad day i truely saw my own **** and was in a grump all day workout on bis was dire couldnt use any more than a 10kg db

however forearms

standing behind back wrist curls

60kg x 12

100 x 8

110 x 5

80 x 13 failed

60 x 15 failed

forearms exploded pumped and burning neyond belief

hams

lying leg curl

60lb x 12 x 2

90 x 8

120 x 8

130 x 6 failed

80 x 10 super strict failed hams were exploding really felt good

all in all ok but bis is frustrating there ha sbeen a slight improvement but not much will continue to try and train round them


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok having come to the conclusion that i am not going to meet alot of the weight targets i planned on the basics movements i have decided to focus on repairing my tendons and getting a smuch out of the last half of this course as possible so less focus on tonnage and more focus on movement

shoulders today

behind the neck press

bar x 12 x 2

60 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 8 good solid reps

140 x 6 again good solid reps failed but felt every inch in my delts medial was already pumped

100 x 10 good deep strict reps to failure

no real pains or twinges definately best pressing ive done in weeks felt great

lat raises

10 x 10

20 x 8 ok form but felt a few twinges so dropped down

15 x 11 failed delts so pumped struggling to get full range medial delt on fire

10 x 13 failed plus 4 partials delts bursting out of the skin on fire looked fcukin huge

reverse pec deck

10pl x 10

14pl x 8

18pl x 9 failed again struggled for full range due to insane pump and burn

10pl x 10 failed again shoulders were screamin took a good 10 minutes before they settled down any

really good workout mental pumps and all very good solid reps really happy with it not sure if this had any effect but stopped taking oxy pre workout and now taking 1 am and 1 pm as wasnt really feeling any effect pre workout. hoping to really move forward now

calfs

standing calf raise

100kg x 12 x 2

200kg x 10

300kg x 8

300 plus someone hanging of back off machine 7 reps failure

300 x 9 failed really starting to pump

200 x 12 failed

150 x 11 failed

100 x 13 failed super strict and slow calfs on fire and again splitting the skin

on the way home i was struggling to hold the car on the clutch as my calf was shaking like a sh1tting dog

feeling alot more posative now been getting me down due to the injury issues tendons feel a little better still very sore but def improvement just need to give them the rest they need also last night slept alot better first time in ages


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well quads today felt tired to be honest

knee is still quite tender from last week so starte dwith hack squats

frame x12x2

40 x 10 x 3 different foot spacings from together through to wide

80 x 8 x 2

120 x 2 stopped as knee started hurting

decided to do leg extension now th enormal machines hurt my knees but i found an old one upstairs that really load my quad

worked up the stack in good form then started doing 6 second reps 3 up 3 down worke dback up the stack the pump and burn was immense really squeezed hard on the contraction

leg press

200 x 10 x 3 really strict 3 sec up 3 sec down style burn and pump was incredible

all in all good all things considered hoping not squatting will help in th etendon recovery too


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

12,000 calories? what the friggin, frig? Do you throw half a pint of EVOO in each day? lol.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

just eat mate at the end of the day im over 25stone at the mo so i suppose its all relative gotta eat big to get big


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Not digging or anything mate but dont you think its excessive? I've never heard of anyone that needs to consume that amount and is healthy?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

only just found this journal, going to follow, seen your pics on first page! arms and shoulders are massive! good luck with your goals mate


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

WWR said:


> Not digging or anything mate but dont you think its excessive? I've never heard of anyone that needs to consume that amount and is healthy?


dig away mate doesnt bother me, at 10,000 a day i was leaning up and felt flat, not really full since upping to 12000 i feel alot fuller and pumps have been unbelievable ive got 4 weeks left on this course then ill look to probably tighten things up a little but well see as long as i feel healthy im happy apart from the back pumps i dont feel uncomfortable or over heavy, i have no intention of competing in the forseeable future so i see no reason to try and maintain a bodyfat level that is unatural for me. I put on size relatively easy but struggle with condition at the moment i feel im hitting a good balance. i train because i enjoy it and dont feel i have to conform to a certain bf level i dont claim to be a bodybuilder or pler i just like being huge and want to push a few boundaries size wise

dont get me wrong all respect to guys who hold decent condition year round but thats just not for me tbh i prefere say the look of poundstone to that of an ultra shreeded bber though i do admir ethe dedication and effort needed to achieve that state. Ive even got a few guys ready and i make sure they come in razor sharp so i know what needs to be done its just not high on my priorities.

the extra 2000 are coming via mutant mass drinks not regular food the other 10,000 is purely from food but in general its all good healthy stuff very little in the way of cheats or shino, i dont have big cheat days or blow outs generally but if i fancy a buscuit ill have one which in my total calorie intake is a drop in th eocean really

sorry sort of went off on a bit of one there but i hope that went some way to answer ya question


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> dig away mate doesnt bother me, at 10,000 a day i was leaning up and felt flat, not really full since upping to 12000 i feel alot fuller and pumps have been unbelievable ive got 4 weeks left on this course then ill look to probably tighten things up a little but well see as long as i feel healthy im happy apart from the back pumps i dont feel uncomfortable or over heavy, i have no intention of competing in the forseeable future so i see no reason to try and maintain a bodyfat level that is unatural for me. I put on size relatively easy but struggle with condition at the moment i feel im hitting a good balance. i train because i enjoy it and dont feel i have to conform to a certain bf level i dont claim to be a bodybuilder or pler i just like being huge and want to push a few boundaries size wise
> 
> dont get me wrong all respect to guys who hold decent condition year round but thats just not for me tbh i prefere say the look of poundstone to that of an ultra shreeded bber though i do admir ethe dedication and effort needed to achieve that state. Ive even got a few guys ready and i make sure they come in razor sharp so i know what needs to be done its just not high on my priorities.
> 
> ...


No its good mate. 10000 from actual food is still crazy! Well what ever your doing is working because your insanely strong.

PS: poundstone has abs


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

WWR said:


> No its good mate. 10000 from actual food is still crazy! Well what ever your doing is working because your insanely strong.
> 
> PS: poundstone has abs


so do i in good light lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

my arms look fookin huge today just had to share


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

as requested by big joe a quick snapshot of the before mentioned guns


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How is your blood pressure?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> How is your blood pressure?


funny you should mention that had it done today absolutely fine 155/82


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

10,000 cal from food? where do you find the time?

at kami's you were pu$$ying about with baby portions aswell.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

shut up boy band


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well surprising good night tonight wasnt expecting much as i didnt sleep well last night at all

tendons have been feeling alittle better

chest

hammer seated press

frame x15 x 2

40kg x 10

80 x 8

120 x 6 not bad alot better than last week a good 20 kg heavier some left front delt pain but thats nothing new

60 x 13 failed good strict set felt good kept it all on the pec

flat fly

20 x 8

45 x 6 some tendon strain but nothing really significant

32.5 x 10 very strict felt good pos had a little more massive improvements on last week

incline db press

20 x 8

45 x 6 failed pos had 1 mor ebut forearms started to cramp along side from little finger down so backed off

32.5 x10 again started cramping didnt want to wreck tri workout so backed off

all in all good big power improvement and no tendon pain fore arm cramps were starting to kick in but no where near as bad as before

tris

staright bar pushdown

60lb x 10 x 2

90 x 8

120 x 8

162 x5 failed

80 x13 failed good pump and burn pos had a little more but cramp was increasing

tried dip press but too sore on forearm

single reverse

30lb x 8

50 x 8

70 x 4 to painful on forearm

so one set overhead rope 80lb x 12 felt good

overall best chest tri workout in recent weeks good strength increases and injury pain bearable good to get some weight on tris again just need to nail whats causing the forearm flare ups but all in all really pleased


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh and on a slightly lighte rnote going to the meat wholesalers tomorrow to us etheir scales as i cant find one that goes high enough to weigh myself


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> as requested by big joe a quick snapshot of the before mentioned guns


As I already mentioned, your Guns are just fckin ridiculous lol.....

I bet your jaw muscles are equally impressive all that chewing, fair play big Guy, bet you have an awesome stage physique just waiting to explode should you choose that route...

Cvnt....lolololol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> As I already mentioned, your Guns are just fckin ridiculous lol.....
> 
> I bet your jaw muscles are equally impressive all that chewing, fair play big Guy, bet you have an awesome stage physique just waiting to explode should you choose that route...
> 
> Cvnt....lolololol


cheers big green! dont know about stage really have glaring issues with chest dont know if theres anyway around that at the mo have consider th eole synth but unsure how it would work with all the scare tissue


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> oh and on a slightly lighte rnote going to the meat wholesalers tomorrow to us etheir scales as i cant find one that goes high enough to weigh myself


Your joking right? LOL


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

WWR said:


> Your joking right? LOL


nope all the scales top out at 24 stone or 150kg im at least 25st i think lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok back tonight bit of a mixed bag

start with very strict low row

couldnt get much stretch due to machine set up

120lb x 12 x 2 very strict

180 x 10

240 x 8

300 x 7 failed couldnt really push it due to tendons but at least it forced me to keep everything on my back and off my arms

144 x 11 super strict

lat pull down

120lb x 10

180 x 8

264 x 8 failedish

144 x 12 felt every rep back was on fire

deads partials

85 x 8 with hard contraction and flare on negative

145 x 8 as above

205 x 8 slightly less focus on neg

265 x 3 shouldve got more but seem to be lacking that extra dig also had bars a tad high and it through me out abit

200 x 12 super strict again had more but gave up early not sure why will need to get my head out of my ****

abs

crunch machine

stack x 15 x4

overall pretty good back was pumped and pleased with dl even if i did chicken out a bit need get my head out of these injuries and back in the game


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh i nearly forgot managed to weigh myself cant really believe this but im 26st 4 lb no wonder ive been feeling a bit heavy ive put some fat on but nothing im overly concerned about 3 more weeks then ill drop the cals back a bit and tighten up a touch


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Shifting some serious weight with that 26st though bear,especially when injured  :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

xpower said:


> Shifting some serious weight with that 26st though bear,especially when injured  :thumbup1:


cheers i do try lol expecting some more size ove rthe coming few weeks


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Them...fcking...arms!!!!!!!!! Look like my thighs pmsl!

What would an average day eating look like if can be @rsed to put it-as obv will take some time lmao


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dig said:


> Them...fcking...arms!!!!!!!!! Look like my thighs pmsl!
> 
> What would an average day eating look like if can be @rsed to put it-as obv will take some time lmao


ok it i sposted earlier in the journal but just for you ill repeat it here

1000kcal mutant mass protein shake

100g oats

330g chicken 100g brown pilau rice

330g chicken 100g brown pilau rice

330g chicken 100 g brown pilau rice

pre w/o 40g whey

post w/o 1000kcal mutant mass

post w/o meal 400g white potatoes 400g pork

300g cottage cheese

thats basically a days food pretty much same every day i dont have cheat days but if i want a buscuit i have one but generally dont eat alot of crap

supps wise

4g vitc daily

4g cod liver

40mg zinc

2 large one a day multis

4 kre evolution pre and post w/o


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

26 stone ****in hell

now you can use your line " might be small but theres 26 stone pushing it home"


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey bigbear was checking out rams journal and picked up on some of your old training partners, ian harrison ffs! your obv pretty modest as well as huge. My point.... i think it was Chris Lund taking about a photo shoot with harrison and nasser sonbatty hitting shoulder presses with 200lbs dumbells, think it was just a single but hey, most pro,s would never attempt it..............what about you mate?, and what was training like in your workouts with harrison.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Hey bigbear was checking out rams journal and picked up on some of your old training partners, ian harrison ffs! your obv pretty modest as well as huge. My point.... i think it was Chris Lund taking about a photo shoot with harrison and nasser sonbatty hitting shoulder presses with 200lbs dumbells, think it was just a single but hey, most pro,s would never attempt it..............what about you mate?, and what was training like in your workouts with harrison.


200 is out of my league but lov eto give it a go one day. Got to know Ian through his brothe rwho used to work for me, (turned out to be a complete pr1ck but thats anothe rstorey) Ian was sound i first met him just afte rhe had won the junior universe he did a photo shoot at Maloneys in huddersfield where i worked then later i trained with him at his gym in leeds he really knew his stuff whole another level sh1t. First time he helped me i was doing legs he came over and slightly altered my foot spacing and angle on leg extension two reps later i was in screaming agony. Ian trained hard and new a miriade of tricks to make it even harder i learnt alot of him about do an evxercise light and experimenting with grip spacing variations until you find one that really hits then start loading on the weight

shame he stopped competing but he didnt like the politics, dont think the pain killer issues helped either great guy lot of respect for him


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

According to chris lund harrison and sonbatty where the only two to get 200lbs maybe your the third bear?? Seen some top pro,s doing them for chest with not great form may i add so cant imagine trying to hit shoulders with them.I know harrison set up in the states and only done a handful of shows and great things were expected of him. He was a beast and probably only 50r6 stone lighter than you off season lol!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ian told me that the reason he stopped competing was due to the fact the prior to the olyimpia he was told that he would not place higher than x (cant remeber what it was) and he was not willing to play the politics game. im sure though he was going through all the **** with paula at the same time, he did a bit of wrestling in the states no idea what hes up to know i believe hes still a big fecker


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Couple of quick qs Dave if thats ok.

Your leg press, what format is it? I am just trying to get a handle on 500kg. Ive done ours with around a tonne on it, but I am actually embarrassed admitting that, while heavy, it is at such a shallow incline that no way are you experiencing/moving that wieght. Is yours a vertical job, or some other system where you are moving the entire 500kg yourself I take it?

I don't really get on well with leg press, the gut squashing at the bottom really hurts me and I am sh1t scared of a hernia - being a fat cvnt, how do you get round this?

:lol:

Alright, tagged a little insult in there, but the question was serious. 

Also, I have seen a couple of times now that you do press behind the neck for shoulders. Most would consider this a contraversial exercise, been tied to a lot of shoulder injuries etc? How do you do it to avoid this, or is it actually all BS? I am sh1t scared to even attempt it due to shoudler injuries in the past, it is actually painful for me to even attempt it with an empty bar.... but this may just be reduced flexibility - perhaps I should work at it? :confused1:

Free bar I take it, not smith?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

the leg press i use is quite steep but to be honest i only use it to warm up properly i dont really push it as my last tear was on leg press, iv ebeen up as heavy as 780 and that again was alot steeper than the one you use but i found at that weight the skeletal pain was quite high

i like leg press as it takes out weak links but again its about how you use the exercise i tore both my bis on a leg press by twisting and loading my arm lol.

like anything if you build up to it i dont think you should be overly concerned about a hernia, keep the lega apart and allow the knees to come down under the armpit as opposed to in front of the stomach.

with regards to behind the neck if it gives you pain leave it alone. i dont get on with front press get alot of pain with my front delt pec tie in (down to pec tear ) ive always done behind neck they really load my medial delt and i have been up a sheavy as 200kg for reps with no injury issues.

i always use free bar i find smiths too restrictive doesnt allow me to get into a groove of movement, if you know what i mean, the way i look at it if you can squat you can behind the neck press as the bar position is similar, people tend to stay too high on this movement and load the tris too much, however too deep will bring the back in so its a fine balance.

theres nothing wrong with giving them a go rams but keep the light and do not add weight until you feel comfortable with them, done wrongly they will do damage, but done right and huge boulders will grow lol


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> Ian told me that the reason he stopped competing was due to the fact the prior to the olyimpia he was told that he would not place higher than x (cant remeber what it was) and he was not willing to play the politics game. im sure though he was going through all the **** with paula at the same time, he did a bit of wrestling in the states no idea what hes up to know i believe hes still a big fecker


Living in florida and ownes a gym called City Fitness in Bradenton, [ i believe bear ].


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Living in florida and ownes a gym called City Fitness in Bradenton, [ i believe bear ].


do you know ian?


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

No bear, sorry if i made it sound that way haha, know a couple of big lads looking for pro cards in Bradford a long time ago who were pretty close to Ian, and his name comes up in convo from time to time. Seen him win british champs in late 80s i believe.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

you may know a few others, Colin wright? billy payne?

who was the guy that used to sell all the gear? ken i think his name was


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well went to physio sport stherapist today seemed quite good, main problem is rapid size tendons struggling to keep up and muscle shortening need to put a serious stretching program in also alot of scare tissue, and god that hurt when he worked on that so under advice no training tonight back at it tomorrow another session in 10 days


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

can you give me a bit more info, ie bodyparts trained total no of sets inc warm ups set to failur eper bodypart im unclear as to if its 13 sets to failure per workout or per bodypart

what i can say is frequency is against intensity if your training to failure you cant do alot or do it too frequent alternatively if the intensity is lower the volume frequency can be higher

personally i use both with lowish heavy work a swell as high reps overall volume is relatively low but each bodypart once a week every now and again ill throw a high volume workout in but that is very adhoc and instinctive


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok i take it that your doing legs one upper next back to legs again? how long have you been training? i would consider going onto a 4 or 5 day split though i dont think your workout is bad i think you do need a little more in it if you can answer the above and then ill have a better idea


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok

right warm up is very much style of rep than pumping out rep afte rmeaningless rep so really focus on full stretch and hard contraction also varry the speed start slow and controlled then throw in some explosive stuff to be honest two light sets one medium weight an dyou should be good to go. on something like legs id take a little longer especially if your getting up to 4 plates plus.

i would drop your high rep set down to 12 -15 range and as soon a syou hit the upper limit up the weight by 5kg on major bodypart 2.5 on smaller keeps these reps super strict and really stretch and squeeze.

second exercise 1 warm up one medium weight then heaviest and then lighter high reps again

third exercise 1 medium 1 heavy 1 light only heavy and light sets go to failure no assisted or pause reps focus on always going for one mor eif you complete the rep and really learn to dig in and grind out

shoulders 12 sets 4 press 4 lat 4 rear same format

minor groups 6 sets 4 first exercise 2 second

i wouldnt alternate between quads and hams do quads then hams then calfs you can swap the order around if you want but at this stage id stick to one bodypart at a time

keep form tight only early and last sets heavy set can be a bit looser but still under control

oh littles id enote on calfs go as heavy as possible

you can use this format on your current split or if you increase the split to over 4 days though youll be doing no more work your cns will be getting taxed 4 times instead of 3

every 3 rd week up all reps by 4-5 reps and drop weights by 30% use the same failure format this will help bring tendon condition up and also give your cns a break use the same weight guide as befor eif you hit the rep range then up the weight


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> you may know a few others, Colin wright? billy payne?
> 
> who was the guy that used to sell all the gear? ken i think his name was


Not so sure about the ken fella but there was a few kicking about selling big time. Know the others though but not well.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> cheers BB, really appreciate your help
> 
> you said 12 sets for shoulders and 6 sets small muscles, so this would be 6 for tris, bis, calves. how many for back, chest, quads, hams?
> 
> how many reps do you get yourself on the 3rd "deload" week typically? cos i would be gettin 20+ reps if i dropped my bench by 30%


want to be looking at 12-15 on light week make sure they are super strict emphasize the contraction if 30 % is too big a drop then do 20

chest 12 sets back 12-14 quads 12 hams 6-8


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok after my session with physio yesterday my shoulders feel definately better and my range has improved tendons are sore but definately improved

bis and hams today

seated alt db curl

5kg x 15 x 2

very sore especially at full range

10 x 15 x 2

easing slightly

15 x 10 x 2 could have gone heavier but dont want to push it too far

10x 15 felt good

single cable curl

3 x 15

5 x 15 x 2

tendons sor ebut bis pumped and feeling it in bi so pretty good all things considered

forearms

behind back wrist curl with olympic bar

60 x 12

100 x 8

120 x 5 failed also no rolling to end of finger sjust tsraight curls

100 x 9 failed

80 x 10 failed

60 x 13 failed

hams

lying leg curl

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 8

140 x 7 and a fail hams really hurting and pumped already

90 x 10 failed but really dug in a bit of fire in my belly for once hams absolutely screaming

all in all pretty good bi tendons are flaring up now so plenty of stretching tonight and shoulder stomorrow


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

good workout i had a rough night so got a nap earlier in the day

shoulders and calfs

behind neck press

bar 12 x 2

60kg x10 x2

100 x 8

140 x 7 failed

160 x 3 failed

all the reps were quality and really solid really felt under the weight shoulders are still tight and im far from full power so this was really good shoulders were screaming

100 x 10 failed pump was incredible pain was off the scale

lat raises

10kg x 10

15 x 8

20 x 8 bit awkward some injury pain

12.5 x 15 failed pumped and burning actual felt sick couldnt get shoulders to calm down

rears on reverese pec

10 x 10

14 x 8

18 x 6 failed

11 x 11 dropped to 7 x 8 totally fcuked and in screaming agony loved it

calfs

standing raises

100kg x 12 x 2

200kg x 10

300kg x 8

seated 90lb x 12 x2

140lb x 10 x 3

just pumped out on seated focusing on inner calf

all in all really pleased gotta go out to work now but happy with pressing should be getting near 180 soon


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well after a day off, it was quads now my knee is still sore from dodgy squats two sessions ago but it felt fairly good so started with lag press to test it with some weight used a different leg press (slightly wider and not quite as steep a sthe other one i normally use)

leg press

210kg x 10

310 x 8

390 x 8

470 x 6 knee was getting progressively sorer over the sets on 470 i noticed that my left quad (its the right knee) was taking alot of the load and started twinging not wanting to take any unessacery risks i backed off

leg ext

did these really strict really focusing on the quad

worked up the stack in sets of 12 then dropped down and repped good pump and burn knee sore and started swelling


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

quick update knee is sore but not too bad


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

good to see your still hanging in there mate and not doing stupid lifts.....learning from mistakes eh?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Origin said:


> good to see your still hanging in there mate and not doing stupid lifts.....learning from mistakes eh?


yeah i can get a bit weight obsessed at times at im growing like fcuk but tendons are struggling to keep up so ive just gotta give it all time before i start pushing on again


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres tonights

chest and tris

hammer iso press

frame x 15 x 2

1pl x 12 x 2

2pl x 8

3pl x 4 pretty poor left sid ejust wasnt working plenty on right

2.5pl x 7 failed

1.5 x 11 failed very strict really trying to get chest to fire but struggling

flat fly

20kg x 8

50 x 4 poor but wasnt expecting much

32.5 x 11 strict, better but still struggling to connect

incline db press

20 x 8

50 x 3 crap again left side plenty left in right

32.5 x 0 tendon twinge when i tried to throw them up so finishe doff with cable crossover 8pl x 15plus lost count

overall didnt really feel it moved some weight but on a posative note no forearm or really tendon issues so that was good

tris

straight pushdown

6olb x 10 x 2

100lb x 8

140lb x 8 good form

140lbplus 15kg x 5 bit short on range but good to feel the weight

90lb x 13 failed very strict good set

overhead seated cable ez bar

70lb x 8

120lb x 8 failed bit awkward bar kept twisting

80lb rope extension x 14 failed

tris felt good

ok well ive only got a coupl eof weeks left on the course so id thought id reflect a little

overall a little disappointed i expecte dmore dramatic strength gains but with all the niggles that was never going to happen had good weight and size gain but im not sure i needed such a heavy course to achieve that, i need to take some time and let joints and tendons catch up i think ive gained more strength than im actually showing its just injuries that are preventing a real show of power.

i dont think ill be going this strong on a course for the forseeable future.

ghrp 6 has done absolutely nothinmg for me and ive been as high as 2000mcg in one shot and no appetite increase or hypo symptoms at all i think the physio has had the biggest impact on injuries.

had a quick measur eof a few bits tonight

forearms 17.25inches

arms 23.5 inches

calfs 22.5inches

will do a final weigh in and measure in 2 weeks

it wa sgood to try the big course and i have no regrets but i will stick to my previous low dosages for the foreseeable future in hindsight it may have been wiser to hold off until all the niggles cleared up but i had set a date and didnt want to postpone


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

What is your typical courses like Bear?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> What is your typical courses like Bear?


normal 600 or under of test a week and usual tren or deca nothing fancy might do an oral to kick start but thats about it going to do a cruise of sust and deca for a while befor ei start cleaning myself out


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

do you cycle it...ie...take extended periods off or just wee short breaks for a month or so?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

****ing Beast!

That is all.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> do you cycle it...ie...take extended periods off or just wee short breaks for a month or so?


to b ehonest depends how i feel if all is well ill stay on or take short breaks but if i feel body needs longe rill take longer


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> ****ing Beast!
> 
> That is all.


cheers lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well wasnt expecting much tonight felt really tired all day but did manage to get a nap early afternoon

trained at a different gym tonight on a guest pass not bad actually will have to consider it tbh

ok back and abs

iso t bar row (the one where you lay on the pad)

bar 15 x 2 really squeezing

1pl x 10 as above

2pl x 8 strict

3pl x 8 strict

4pl x 8 strict

4pl plus 40kg db (machine only holds 4 plates) 6 reps had mor ebut db slipped

3pl super strict x 13 failed

lat pulldown

10pl x 12

16 x 8

18 x 6 failed

12 x 14 failed super strict

back was on fire

partial deads

80 x 8

140 x 8

200 x 8

260 x 6 failed

considered 300 but decided having faile don 7th rep at 260 it was going to be touch and go and didnt want to end on a fail

abs

crunch machine

10 x 15

stack x 15

stack 15

had to stop abs started cramping really badly took ages for them to calm down

all in all good tendons though twinging were bearable and it felt good to shift some weight felt bette rtonight than i have done in weeks really pleased


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

off to mums today been banned by mum from taking my food tub so no diet today


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is she mental? You are gionna eat her out of house n home that way :lol:

How does the tendons and niggles fair in this cold weather? Ive ony got wee pains here n there but **** me they hurt more and take forever to get warmed up properly


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

home made stew i believe, i must admit im quite looking forward to it im already starving havent even left yet lol

niggles are on the mend, tendons are behaving unless i stress them directly shoulders are still stupidly tight, got another session with physio next week. generally the cold doesnt seem to bother them much yet saying that i trained in a nice warm gym last night and smashed my current dead pb so obviously cold is having some effect, generally th eonlything that seems affected by the weather is my knee


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

amazing size mate!, whats your views on cycles, just do it when you feel ready or certain time off?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> amazing size mate!, whats your views on cycles, just do it when you feel ready or certain time off?


i tend to favor longer low dose courses in general this last one was an experiment. i think you can be a bit 'see ho wit goes' but you need to make sure you set some definate breaks up its very easy to end up on for a very long time


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well back from the trip to mummy bears having eaten a ton of stew, mince pies, sausage rolls oh and about a box of chocolate fingers all good stuff lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

back to normal today chicken and rice lol chest , tris , abs and back are all sore at the mo supposed to be doing bis and hams today but im not sure if im going to make it promised the wife id tak eher christmas shopping arrrggghhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

internet shopping mate, have not visited the city centre once for crimbo prezzies ha ha, saves time, arguments, hassle, parking, and missing meals lol!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Origin said:


> internet shopping mate, have not visited the city centre once for crimbo prezzies ha ha, saves time, arguments, hassle, parking, and* missing meals* lol!


dont worry the tub will be coming


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok just a quick one

did bis and hams tonight at dw couldnt face -10 in the gym

alt db curls

5kg x 10 x 2

7.5 x 8

10 x 8

15 x 8

20 x 8

25 x 5 had more but struggling with left arm kept having to dip shoulder

standing ez bar

20kg plus bar x 13

x 8

felt good to have a half decent workout by no means hard but best in probably a month

seate dleg curl

10 pl x 10 x 2

15 x 8

20 x 7 failed

20 x 5 failed

12 x 11 failed

dont normally like these as usually sat on ham but really short seat felt good and really isolated ham


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

forgot course update

due to a complete fcuk up on my part ran out of tren so stopping course early and switching to 400 test a week and 300 deca will slowly taper off this and clean up in 10 weeks


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

really tired this morning got hardly any sleep


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fellow creaky cripple and stew eating flyby - I really should get on and read more journals now I can actually train lol!

Mince pies are my downfall - I end up making a batch with the genuine thought of giving them away then I eat them :lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> well wasnt expecting much tonight felt really tired all day but did manage to get a nap early afternoon
> 
> trained at a different gym tonight on a guest pass not bad actually will have to consider it tbh
> 
> ...


?????

But you did end on a fail??? LMFAO 

Good lifting Fatty bum bum...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i meant a complete no lift skinny calfs you know what they say calfs and bis should match and your obviously do

love ya big guy


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Fellow creaky cripple and stew eating flyby - I really should get on and read more journals now I can actually train lol!
> 
> Mince pies are my downfall - I end up making a batch with the genuine thought of giving them away then I eat them :lol:


send me some mince pies please


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well really crap day and absolutely shattered so didnt train today also had a physio bloody screamin agony again but things seem to be improving forearms where really painful i have very poor wrist rotation on my left arm and as a result my brachalis tends to take slightly more load than my right hence better shape on my right but equal mass also due to current issues its agrevating the tendons and my forearm.

but things are starting to free up slowly, a few more weeks and should be getting near to back on form then he can start on my knee


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahh big D

Just been working out a few stats that might interest you:whistling:

Your obv a huge guy so was calculating your potential for strength using a very scientific method

*JW007 strength development formula* tm

You have 23.5" Guns I have prob current 19.5"

I currently bench 225kg..

Lets assume 5" bone circumference

23.5" x jw007 bollox bone desity formula = Bigbear 18.5" muscle mass quotiant

19.5 x jw007 bollox bone desity formula = JW007 14.5" muscle mass quotiant

225kg/14.5 = 15.571 constant (jw derived)

18.5 x 15.571 (jwd) = *287kg* Raw bench should be achievable by my calcs with Guns your size :thumb:

Something to think about

I will calculate your predicted reppage output with comparitive calorie comsumption tomo:thumbup1:

The day after that I wil use your weight and adjusted gear usage for a few permutations resulting in some predictions for future goals

No need to thank me mate, living the dream

side note

Places are still availabe on my Uni course "strength and sports cacluations using Bro science and jw007 bollox"


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

what would i do without you big green or i could just **** the science up the calories pound and the tonnage and get fookin huge


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> what would i do without you big green or i could just **** the science up the calories pound and the tonnage and get fookin huge


NO NO NO NO

We need to be scientific in your approach mate, no point wasting everybodys time..

NOW, we calculated your raw bench max weight potential using *JW007 strength development formula* tm

which equated to *287kg*

Lets now calculate (as promised) your max reppage using *JW007 REP Development formula *tm

so I weight 110kg (non water retented)

you weigh 168kg aaprox

I consume 4000cals per day approx which gives 1 rep at max raw bench weight of 225kg

we already calculated your raw bench at* 287kg*, but obviously that was based on an equivalent per day energy intake....

so for your 1 rep max calories you would need....

110/168 = 0.65

so you would need for your bodyweight 35% more calories due to added mass which woukd equate to *6153 cals*

as your consuming over 12 000 cals per day, Jw bollox calculations states that by doubling calorie intake over and above 1 rep max min requirement, increase reppage factor x 2 for every 100% calorie intake above base level

as such

*287kg x 2* reps is more than achievable..

Again, no thanks required

Living the dream big man, living the dream 

Note

Jw007 strength and rep calculations are scientifically proven to be FACT, studies somewhere show this

Ps

one or 2 places still left on my course

disclaimer

*following advice from Jw007 may cause irreversable damage to kidneys and liver*


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

cant wait for tomorrows predictions


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> cant wait for tomorrows predictions


Hold your horses buddy

In due course you wil get a total jw007 profile done


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok still at dw due to cold weather shoulders and calfs tonight felt ok bit tired

starte doff with behind the neck on smiths machine

bar x 15 x 2

67.5 x 10 x 2

107.5 x 8

147.5 x 8

*177.5* x 2 ish first one was very short as i settled in and second rep seemed ok but i pulled the frame over luckily the guy spotting was on the ball

107.5 x 11 very strict and deep felt good

lat raises

10 x 10 x 2

15 x 8

20 x 8 struggling for full range on left but hardly any tendon issues so good on that front

12.5 x 13 plus 4 pump reps

rear delts

started on cable crossover but cables werent long enough so after 2 sets switched to dunbells face down on an incline bench

7.5 x 12 x 2 super strict

seated calf raises

25 x 15 x 2

50 x 12

75 x 8

100 x 8

125kg x 8 failed

75 x 11 failed

50 x 14 failed plus 7 pump reps

50 x 13 plus 6 pumps

all in all not bad prefere standing raises tbh but cant complain at least i was warm


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well seeing as course is pretty much done and ive been plagued with injuries ive decided to do my measurements and call it a day on this one as stated earlier im dropping down to 400 test a week and 300 deca a week looking to saty on this for about 10 weeks but well see how it goes may finish sooner

anyway to sum up

weight 24 st 2 up to 26st 4

condition pretty much the same so im guessing bf % is the same so ive put on muscle and fat proportional to what i was prior to course

ok sizes

chest 58.5 to 62

waist 39 to 39.5

arms 22.75 and 23left to 23.5 right and 23.5and a bit(just over)left

quads 31.5 to 33.5

calfs 21.5 to 22.75

forearms 17.5 ish

so all in all some good size

strength wise nothing special really

in reflection disappointed with strength gains but good size going to focus on getting injuries sorted diet staying the same except ive dropped chicken down to 750g instead of 1 kg appetite has gone off a bit so just relaxing a bit going to keep training around injuries and slowly bring poundage up after christmas going to tighten diet up (basically cut **** out)

going to focus on stablizing gains expect to drop down to 25st plus change and get all niggles sorted and tendons strong for a anothe rpush around easter

trainings been a little off the boil to but i think thatll come back naturally as injuries clear

so question is do i continue with this journal or call it a day and start a new one at easter?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

new chapter new journal is my take mate.. Makes it easier to look back ad the past events, rather than havign one monumental journal that becomes impossible to track back in


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

sore throat snotty nose o h oh


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

stil feel like crap eaten sod all yesterday really, back on diet today not training till monday, im actually really wanted to get back on diet eating [email protected] has really made me feel rough and off

on a posative note tendons are greatly improved far from perfect but alot better just need to be careful and not rush back into it

oh and the sky remotes gone missing so my plan to veg on the sofa all day has gone to sh1t

oh joe wheres my profile


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bigbear, you trained up in the east of scotland not so long ago, am i right??....looking for a decent gym around the bathgate area. If so, what can you tell me about it mate.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok in bathgate itself is georges gym its a bit small but a good bunch of lads and some decent weight, its a bit rough round the edges, no showers but very useable, youve got several competative lads in there. George the owner can be a bit nippy but i trained there for a while and was quite happy

if you dont mind a drive, just past airdrie is kirkintolloch (cant spell) is enterprise gym owned by liz kinsella and kami (origin on here) great gym i was really happy there

otherwise theres deans high school in livingston and to be honest thats a not a bad place no atmosphere but decent kit


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok trained today for the first time in 4 days and was really surprised

trained at dw chest and tris

used a plate loader seated press, was quite a wierd movement but jez did it hit my lower and inner chest

frame x 12 x 2

1pl a side x10 x 2

2pl a side x 8

3pl a side x 8

4 pl a side x 8

5pl a side x 5 failed

2.5 pl a side x 10 failed really strict and deep machine went really wide at the bottom and allowed a real good stretch

flat fly

20kg x 8

47.5 x 3 [email protected] not wide enought more press than fly

32.5 x 9 failed better but really hard going

incline db press

20 x 8

47.5 x 6 touch on 6th

32.5 x 10 failed

chest blown no tendon pain or any real shoulder issues a little cramp in forearms from heavy flys but otherwise felt really good chest was blown gonna be sore in the am

triceps

staright bar pushdown

6pl x 12 x 2

10pl x 8

14 x 8

18 x 8

20 plus 10kg x 7 failed and again for 6 failed

12 x 11 failed went staright back in and pumped out 5 tris where wrecked did a few too many sets but wasnt expecting to be so strong all in all really pleased

only got a couple of days left on pass need to decide where im going to train

also sleeping a bit better and gaining better flexability in shoulder


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheers for that bear, just may need a back up for a few months if work falls into place. You get about jockland for an englishman.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Cheers for that bear, just may need a back up for a few months if work falls into place. You get about jockland for an englishman.


always willing to travel for a good gym lol


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Bear i notice in your chest workout that you used the same 3set weights for fly,s and then inc presses. Understand you probably like to pre-exust to relieve stress on your jointaches and tendons but my point is, your heavy set for fly,s is pretty awesome but do you think the possible gains for this chest movement outweighs tearing the fkr right off the bone???, . I go relitively heavy on this one too but wonder if it would be safer throwing in some decline instead.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Bear i notice in your chest workout that you used the same 3set weights for fly,s and then inc presses. Understand you probably like to pre-exust to relieve stress on your jointaches and tendons but my point is, your heavy set for fly,s is pretty awesome but do you think the possible gains for this chest movement outweighs tearing the fkr right off the bone???, . I go relitively heavy on this one too but wonder if it would be safer throwing in some decline instead.


ive never been comfortable with decline, always found it a really awkward movement and always seems to cause pain at my trap insertation.

Anyway the logic behind the set, set up, (if you can call it that) i have completely detached my left major pec so if i do two pressing movements back to back i find my left shoulder and tri comes into play too much so i break it up with the flying movement, yes heavy flys can do damage, i did my detachment incline flying, but im careful and i really to pay attention to any twinges etc, regards weight i try to push the limit on all my movements so my heavy set is always going to be a hard one.

does the risk outweigh the benefit? if your in control of the weight and listen to your body i would say yes but it all depends on how you perform the movement, throughout my training life ive struggled with chest and getting anything out of pressing movements so ive always used flys, they were for along time the only movement i could get any feeling from though my ability to make different exercises work for me has improved i still like to keep them in there

the bottom line is i think its a personal choice and comes down to how your body and bios suit different exercises but for me personally i feel it is beneficial


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

little update

had a really good nights sleep last night feel the best ive felt in a long time oh and ow fcukity ow! my tris and chest are sore!!!!!


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

looks like you,ve found the solution in the seated press plate loader bigbear lol. I noticed that you hit 26+ stone recently bear. would like to know wether you competed or still aspire to?. If YES, then how much bodyweight would you ideally shed to achieve competition weight suited to you. If NO, and you just shed the extra beef for self satisfaction and to look more defined [ shall we say ], how much bodyweight would you inspire to lose then?.

Dont take this the wrong way BB, as it sounds like im calling you a fat bstard here, lol, i understand totally that there is crazy mass underneath the bigbear furry coat!

I personally find it pretty strange trying to get down around the average pro,s [ for my height ] near contest weight, without feeling fukn tiny..... and im only 18stone!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> looks like you,ve found the solution in the seated press plate loader bigbear lol. I noticed that you hit 26+ stone recently bear. would like to know wether you competed or still aspire to?. If YES, then how much bodyweight would you ideally shed to achieve competition weight suited to you. If NO, and you just shed the extra beef for self satisfaction and to look more defined [ shall we say ], how much bodyweight would you inspire to lose then?.
> 
> Dont take this the wrong way BB, as it sounds like im calling you a fat bstard here, lol, i understand totally that there is crazy mass underneath the bigbear furry coat!
> 
> I personally find it pretty strange trying to get down around the average pro,s [ for my height ] near contest weight, without feeling fukn tiny..... and im only 18stone!


ok yes i did compete as a natty junior i was getting ready for the leeds qualifier when i tore my pec which totally fcuked my head in, personally i think i had a top 3 british in me at least if not a class win but hey ho couldof shouldof wouldof!

ok regards pos contest weight i think when the dust settles after this course ill be sitting around 25st 7lb maybe a touch more, its really difficult to say what weight id be but at 20stone id definately be looking in good nick maybe as low as 18st for stage that would be just short of 100lb of fat dropped and though im far from lean now i dont think im carrying much over that but hey i could be very wrong,

regards competing again i am toying with it however id need to do something with my chest (pos synthol) to fill in the gapping hole left by the tear and id need another year to put the mass i want to if im going to step on stage i want to leave no one in any doubt lol, i need to bring my legs up and i want more shoulder size to compensate for my wide hips, otherwise apart from my chest im pretty balanced

quads need some work but thats more due to not training properly for over 6 months due to injuries so just 6 months of consistent training will rectify that

so to sum up i think i can step on stage somewhere between 260 and 280 but remember that is not comparable to the pros, im heavy i can stand next to a guy the exact same size as me and ill be heavier i have very thick joints


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Ha, sorry for laughing but you say put some mass on???? fkn ell, your 26 stone already, how many pro,s do you know who carry this much off season mate. I get the "thick bone farmer type thing" and understand comparison at the same weight may favour the 'other guy ' but im sure all the years of hardcore training will have left you with more than enough under the thick exterior.

Never met you but guessing your general size would put you in the Terry Hollands mould, correct me if wrong?, and most would agree thats just plain greedy when talking about mass.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Ha, sorry for laughing but you say put some mass on???? fkn ell, your 26 stone already, how many pro,s do you know who carry this much off season mate. I get the "thick bone farmer type thing" and understand comparison at the same weight may favour the 'other guy ' but im sure all the years of hardcore training will have left you with more than enough under the thick exterior.
> 
> Never met you but guessing your general size would put you in the Terry Hollands mould, correct me if wrong?, and most would agree thats just plain greedy when talking about mass.


Terry Hollands? wtf!!!! lol nah im in better shape than that dont get me wrong im far from slim but im in better shape than him, a slightly chubby poundstone ok a very chubby poundstone! im lucky to half have decent structure, wide cavicles etc i just hold fat a bit too easy but i put on size relatively easy so you cant have it all lol

no disrespect to terry but hes a bit shapeless big strong lad but shapeless

heres a pic at 24 st 3 lb

im 2 stone heavier and slightly better condition at the mo


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Those guns are huge bear :thumbup1:

not jealous much


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

xpower said:


> Those guns are huge bear :thumbup1:
> 
> not jealous much


lol cheers sitting around 23.5 at the mo pushing for 24's lol


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok bear accept my apoligies, fookin fcuk me 24stone and can see abs in that photo!!! Respect man Poundstone it is!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Ok bear accept my apoligies, fookin fcuk me 24stone and can see abs in that photo!!! Respect man Poundstone it is!!!


cheers i think 'see abs ' is pushing the truth a little but theyre hinting at it lol. im so tempted to get 'in shape' but i struggle with getting small syndrome when i diet especially if im not doing it for a specific thing its too easy to stop because theres no end target might try a gradual tighten not really sure gonna speak to big silver he did a monsterous diet last year and looked amazing


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok back tonight

iso tbar row

frame x 12 x2

25 x 8

50 x 8

75 x 8

100 x 8

125 x 6 failed

50 x13 failed back blown

lat pulldown

12 x 8

18 x 7 failed bit short on range but felt them

16 x 9 failed better range

12 x 13 super strict back was screamin

big bears patented deads

80kg x 8

140 x 8

200 x 10 plus felt so easy just kept going

260 x 4 stopped short as was going to try 300

had a look at it but decided it was a step too far right brach/forearm was pulling a touch an dto be honest i think i burnt myself out on the 200 so decided to call it a day at that. back was totally fcuked pumped and burning really good workout dont think 300 is far away but not going to rush dont want anymore injuries


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> do it! :thumb:
> 
> you do this for noone other than yourself i'm sure but it really would be great to see you ripped! how big do you think your arms would tape lean? i've just hit 18" (pretty lean) which has been a goal of mine for a long time, but i'm still a good bit off where i want to be lol.


lean i think 22 give or take a bit


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok bis and hams today

tbh can not be @rsed typing it all up but got some forarms discomfort but got up to 27.5kg dbs for 6 on alt curls had more but still pacing myself starting to get some left shoulder issues curling, had this before and eneded up needing cortizone so going to keep an eye on it.

hams was good fire is starting to come back starting to get some passion back in my training

my temp membership at dws has ended so back to the fridge on sunday

anyway happy to new year to one and all hope you all have a good one


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish you a new year full of injury clearing up success and big bear growth


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> I wish you a new year full of injury clearing up success and big bear growth


cheers, if i can stay relatively injury free im expecting some good things no more mega courses for me in the foreseeable they dont seem to agree with me, when ya coming down to play?

and good luck with the tour de france


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well shoulders today feeling a bit snotty to say the least but hey ho been like this for nearly two weeks now anyway. back at bodytec today bis and hams have been sore chest has finally settled but tris are still sore, forearm /brach tie in is sore and tight keep stretching them out back at physio on wednesday, a couple more sessions and should be nearly fighting fit otherwis ethings are pretty normal sleeps a little better but been a bit rough last couple of nights but definately improved could put that down to the tren coming out

will update once ive done shoulders


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok back to the fridge, god it was fr1ggin cold

anyway shoulders and calfs

behind neck press

bar x 12 x 2

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 8

140 x 8

160 x 3 prob had tons more but the spot was taking too much weight so didnt see the point in continuing

100 x 11 failed really strict over emphazied the contraction

lat raise

10 x 10

15 x 8

20 x 8

27.5 x 6-7 not bad just a little short on range but felt good previous sets were bang on the money

12.5 x 13 plus too light massive pump contraction limited due to pump

rear delt on reverse pec dec

10 x 8

14 x 8

18 (stack) x 9 failed

11 x 12 failed super strict

delts were wrecked some twinging in right front but overall good

calfs

standing raise

100kg x 12 x 2

200 x 8

300 x 8

300 plus someone hanging off the back x 6

200 x 10 failed

150 x 9 failed

100 x 13 failed on fire

def getting drive back just need to keep injuries at bay but really happy at progress


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok quads tonight

started with leg press wasnt expecting much as knee is still very sore

80kg x 20 x 2

160 x 8

240 x 8

320 x 8

400 x 8

500 well 400 plus someone sat on top x 10 felt comfortable but knee was starting to hurt so left it at that

leg ext

35 x 15 x 2 really slow with exagerated contraction

50 x 8 same style

65 x 8 same again x 2

35 x 12 even slower quads felt quite well fried knee was really starting to hurt though


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> ok quads tonight
> 
> started with leg press wasnt expecting much as knee is still very sore
> 
> ...


Do you normally do just two exercises for quads big guy? Or is this just because your knee is playing up?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Lookin good mate....any advice for a big lad like me?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Do you normally do just two exercises for quads big guy? Or is this just because your knee is playing up?


nah id normally squat after leg press i only use leg press as a thorough warm up at the mo as i cant get enough weight on it if i was going heavy and going to failure id probably only do two exercises or drop the sets down on leg ext and squat last. normally id go up in 120kg jumps on leg press and get up near the 700kg mark then 3-4sets of leg ext 2 to complete failure then squat usually only get up to 4plates a side as so fcuked but at the mo with limitation on leg press id squat heavy 2nd (injury free 260 plus) then leg ext to failure to finish off

squating at the mo is just too painful i havent trained legs hard in 6 months tbh normally i love to go hard on legs puking and colapsing is pretty much the norm lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> Lookin good mate....any advice for a big lad like me?


depends what sort of advice you after and what do you regard as a big lad? are we talking big muscular or big fat? bit of an open ended question tbh not sure what your wanting advice with


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi mate. Yeh im 15st stocky build...rugby player so not that fat man. Wantin advice on buildin the muscle mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fook me mate your shifting some bloody weight... Awesome mate ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> Hi mate. Yeh im 15st stocky build...rugby player so not that fat man. Wantin advice on buildin the muscle mate


tbh jimmy thats a long question to answer you need to get your diet right 2g protein per lb bodyweight and 1-2g of carbs the same good clean food split up into several meals probably every 2.5 - 3 hrs theres plenty of diets available on here

regards training keep it simple

12 sets for chest

12-14 for back

10-12 for quads

6-8 hams

6-8 calfs

6-8 bis

7-9 tris

12 shoulders

for large groups chose 3 exercises for small two or even 1 each exercise take 1-2 sets to true actual failure dont bother with fancy drop sets or forced reps dont really need them

concentrate on getting the form correct no bounce or rythum full range and a good solid contraction at the end

dont rattle rep out after rep on warm ups focus on getting a good squeeze and pushing plenty of blood into the muscle progress up in weight each sets keeping reps around 8 once you reach heaviest set if you get 8 up weight slightly next workout then drop weight by 40% and aim for 12 super strict reps youll have to experiment a little at start to find the correct weight jumps so you reach your heavy set within enough sets have a look at my workouts and youll see the structure to the workouts


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

lol @flint mate....yeh I know

Thanks for that advice mate.....Ill give it a shot. Need to get my eating right deffo


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> lol @flint mate....yeh I know
> 
> Thanks for that advice mate.....Ill give it a shot. Need to get my eating right deffo


if you drop me a pm with your workout details ill have a look at it for ya and let ya know if i think it can be improved if you want


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Fk thanks mate....cant send messages oh here yet tho...soz


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Fook me mate your shifting some bloody weight... Awesome mate ..... :thumbup1:


cheers flinty im not where i really want to be (are we ever lol) but its heading in the right direction


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> lol @flint mate....yeh I know
> 
> Thanks for that advice mate.....Ill give it a shot. Need to get my eating right deffo


Sorry mate i was talking about the weights big bear was lifting lol... fookin awesome efforts !!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> Fk thanks mate....cant send messages oh here yet tho...soz


oh yeah forgot about that just email me then [email protected]


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Flinty lol...me an me big ed!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks mate me emails on me page man...I will do deffo lad


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> thanks mate me emails on me page man...I will do deffo lad


glad i could help


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

NP mate. Ill be in touch at weekend then


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well fcukin knee is sore today however on a posative note ive managed a deal with dw's as their chest press machine is the only one that doesnt cripple me theyve allowed me to train chest there as long as i where a branded top to the shows so all good


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it a spandex top you have to wear?


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Just caught up with the journal mate. Things going well by the looks. Send some of those arms down when you get a spare moment


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Just caught up with the journal mate. Things going well by the looks. Send some of those arms down when you get a spare moment


ill swap my arms for your chest and power, is that a deal?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Team1 said:


> Is it a spandex top you have to wear?


that would exite you wouldnt it lycra boy! nah its just a tracksuit style/jacket


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> ill swap my arms for your chest and power, is that a deal?


Thats pretty bad news about your pec tear mate. Hasn't really recovered ahye?

Plan this year is to try for flat bench 270kg raw. I've done 265kg for 2 reps before so we'll wait and see


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Thats pretty bad news about your pec tear mate. Hasn't really recovered ahye?
> 
> Plan this year is to try for flat bench 270kg raw. I've done 265kg for 2 reps before so we'll wait and see


nah i did it 10 year ago as soon as i told em i was on gear their whole attitude changed been fighting with them ever since problem now is its too far deteriorated with too much wastage it would need a full tendon graft and be 18months plus in recovery if it even held, their is basically very little to attach too but i get by, crazy jealous of your power.

do you ever get up north love to hook up for a workout one day


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Not too much travel stuck in london for work unfortunately. Big trip this year was to Kent for a workout LOL.

You should head down this way. Catch up with JW as well


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Not too much travel stuck in london for work unfortunately. Big trip this year was to Kent for a workout LOL.
> 
> You should head down this way. Catch up with JW as well


id love to mate but its a fair way to come must try and sort something out though it would be well worth it


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres the latest

chest and tris down at dw's

seated wide grip plate loader

frame x 12 x 2 loads of squeezing

50kg x 10

100kg x 8

150kg x 8

*200kg x 6 plus 1 PB*

*220 kg x 3 plus 1 PB*

100kg x 15 super strict chest was wrecked i was a bit rushed on the 150 and picked up a little twinge on left front delt but seemed to settle down vey quickly

forgot to mention had a physio today things are progressing nicely going to start working on my wrist rotation and getting my blades furthe rback i nee dto focus on standing up straight an dpulling my shoiulders back more

anyway on with workout

flat fly

20 x 10

42.5 x 4 [email protected] but better reps than previous week

30 x 10 very strict

incline press

20 x 10

50 x 6 had more but left front delt starte dto hurt and didnt want to risk it after physio work on it today

30 x 14 very strict need to up weight

chest was toast needed a few mins before i started tris

straight bar pushdown

8 pl x 12 x 2

14pl x 8

20pl x 8

20pl plus 20kg plate x 6 really strict and full range let the bar come really high for stretch

13pl x 15 super strict tris were screamin and pumped beyond belief

ez french press narrow grip

52kg x 8

72kg x 4 stopped a little too heavy and left delt was starting to hurt so jumped on rope extension 8pl and just repped out tris were on fire took a good 10 minutes for them to calm down

now the weights room has quite dramatic lighting and was going to take a pic as tris looked amazing but there were quite a few people in and tbh was too embarassed


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well im bloody sore today


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi D,

Looks like things are getting back on track. All you need now is a wee Keatsy shouting at ya.....


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Delhi said:


> Hi D,
> 
> Looks like things are getting back on track. All you need now is a wee Keatsy shouting at ya.....


lol happy times. we had some good balls to the walls workouts miss the stupidness of multidrop leg press lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok back tonight as im back in the fridge wasnt sure how this was going to go

bent over row

bar only x 12 x 2 loads of squeezing

60 kg x 10 x 2 as above

100kg x 8

140 x 8

180 x8 acceptable form

200 x 4 scrappy but happy current pb

some tendon twinging still not 100% so with good tendons that 220 is looking promising

100 x 13 super strict back pumped

lat pulldown

12pl x 10

18 x 8

22 x 6 failed

14pl x 12 super strict

big bears patented deads

80kg x 10

140 x 8

200 x 6 tons of hard contracting on first 3 sets lower back was shot

240 x 2 had nothing left and those two were a struggle

abs

weighte dcrunch machine

stack x 15 reps x 4

on a side note ive been toying with the idea of stepping on stage in 2012 anyway spoke to Colin wright today and if i go for it hes agreed to prep me, for thos ewho dont know colin hes an ex ifbb pro who placed 9th in the british grand prix excellent physique and even nicer guy. i have an immeasurable amount of respect for colin and am absolutely stoked that hes agreed


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck to ya big guy if thats the road you take. Im sure there will be loads of interest in seeing the bear starving on 4000cals. lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Good luck to ya big guy if thats the road you take. Im sure there will be loads of interest in seeing the bear starving on 4000cals. lol


fcuk don't ive no idea if i can survive on such low amounts lol long way to go yet anyway need to address some week spots and make sure all niggles are sorted


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well was supposed to be bis and hams today but ive got to take little lad horse riding and to be honest tendons are a bit inflamed so the extra day wont do any harm


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok bis and hams

tendons were still twinging but nothing i couldnt cope with

ez standing curl

bar was a bit narrow for me so wasnt the most comfortable

bar x 15 x 2

32.5 x 10 x 2

52.5 x 8

72.5 x 5/6 lost count last one a bit sloppy but felt good

42.5 x 11 super strict bis were really starting to explode

32.5 x 14 plus super strict bis were screamin

iso machine

decided to do this more to try and get my wrist to come round as i have very poor rotation

20kg x 10 on each

30 x 8 on each range was severely restricted due to pump really focused on trying to get the bar up

bis were blown

forearms

behind back curl

bar x 15 x 2

60kg x 8

100kg x 6 with full finger extension

100kg x 6 with no extension

80 x 11

60 x 20 plus just kept going

hams

lying leg curl

7pl x 10 x 2

11 x 8

14 (stack) x 8

stack plus someone pushing down x 4 plus 1

10 x 12 faile dstruggled getting full range

all in all good really getting some fire in my belly again starting to really push on still got niggles so need to be sensible but definately improving


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> ok back tonight as im back in the fridge wasnt sure how this was going to go
> 
> bent over row
> 
> ...


Fookin awesome mate, you will be scary as a ripped up contestant, good luck mate i cant wait to see the final article there pal !!!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

KJW said:


> Impressive lifting mate!


thanks


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Fookin awesome mate, you will be scary as a ripped up contestant, good luck mate i cant wait to see the final article there pal !!!!


im not making any promises here lol theres lot of factors to consider not just comitment but cost is a big issue hence looking at 2012 but to be honest i dont really see any reason why it shouldnt happen


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

by the way for the younger guys on here this is colin wright one of the best this country ever produced imo turned pro on very little gear less than most newbies on here use


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Would be something seeing you in stage condition Dave, hope you decide to do it.

What happened to you training at Enterprise? Take it you've upped sticks for work commitments?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

J87 said:


> Would be something seeing you in stage condition Dave, hope you decide to do it.
> 
> What happened to you training at Enterprise? Take it you've upped sticks for work commitments?


yeah im down in carlisle now


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok tonight was shoulders and calfs felt pretty good bi tendons were a little tight but nothing that would cause any concern

seated behind neck press

bar x 12 x 2

60kg x 10 x 2

100kg x 8

140kg x 6 felt heavy didnt feel comfortable at all wasnt going to go any heavier but thought fcuk it

160kg x 3 with a balance top end power seemed lacking

100kg x 12 felt good no twinges mid power seems good just top end lacking

lat raises

10kg db x 8

15 x 8

20 x 8 just struggled dropped down to 15

15 x 20 plus just kept going really hit my groove

rear delts on reverse pec dec

9pl x 10

13 x 8

17 x 8

12 x 15 plus

kept the weight slightly lighter felt better rear delts were really pumped

calfs

100kg x 12 x 2

200kg x 10

300kg x 8

300kg plus 90kg guy sat on top x 8

*300kg plus 90kg guy on top plus 100 plus guy hanging off pads x 6 PB*

300 x 11 failed

200 x 10 failed

150 x 12 failed

100 x 14 failed

calfs were absolutely destroyed pumped beyond belief and on fire had alot of pbs last couple of days havent noted them all but had pb on hamstrings which are killing today by the way

ive tightened up on diet a little and ive noticed subbtle improvements in condition going to keep as is and see how it goes overall massive improvements in drive and training last few days however im looking forward to tomorrows day off pretty tired


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

I would have thought just an oly bar pressing behind the neck would be difficult for you bear, never mind 160k!. How do you find it and how far down do you go?. I personally do them to the front as i dont believe your way is a natural movement at all. Back in the 80/90,s everyone was doing them but its a rare sight nowadays. I cant lower a bar behind my neck comfortably so dont even try it now.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ive always done them tbh. its an exercise that i really enjoy, i know alot of people say they wreck your shoulders but ive never had a problem with them i actually find front press painful. I used to get them right down to my neck but my flexabilty is that poor these days i go down to mid to lower ear, i get huge pumps and burn in my medial delt with them they really hit my shoulders well they are pretty much the basis of my shoulder workout every now and again ill pre exhaust with lat raises but otherwise they are nearly always in there.

in fact i dont do any direct front delt work


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

You finding that although hitting mid delts good the presses are also gettin front delt too, or are your front delts good anyway due to the years of heavy benching etc?. Those figures for shoulder workout are sick and im sure most would be happy if there bench were likewise! Keep up the good work as i know your not hittin near 100% yet!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

my shoulders have had to compensate for my pec tear so my front delts are ok would probably start to hit them more directly when i start getting ready to compete and i do hit them with the behind the neck as well


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

quick update

quads

leg press

80 x 15 x 2

160 x 12

240 x 10

320 x 8

400 x 8 felt easy wrapped up for next set and i used my new cnp wraps didnt like them tbh felt to tight and i hardly put any tension on them when i wrapped

520 x 6 or 7 tbh not sure didnt really count knee suddenly started hurting and calfs started to cramp

leg ext

just worked up and down the stack in sets of 15 squeezing hard and doing them super strict good pump

had a look in the mirror definately starting to tighten up bit frustrated with knee had physio today everything else is coming along nicely but he had a quick look at my knee and says that theres no cartlidge or ligament damage its just tendon issues so should be fixable hes going start work on them in the next week or two


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres tonights uplifting installment

chest and tris

bit tired at mo sleeps been all over the place and left shoulders been tight

wide grip seated press

frame x 15

50kg x 12

100kg 10

150kg x 8

200kg x 8

240KG X 2 NEARLY 3 COULDNT LOCK LEFT OUT HAD A COUPE MORE IN RIGHT STILL A PB

100KG X 15 FAILED PB AGAIN

flat fly

20 x 8 super strict

40 x 8 failed left shoulder started twinging i went lighter than normal as press has been taking alot out

32.5 x 10 super strict

incline db press

20 x 8

50KG X 7/8 NOT SURE LOST COUNT BUT PB AGAIN

32.5 x 11 failed fcuking sore on fire

triceps

straight bar pushdown

8 x 10 x 2

14 x 8

20 x 8

STACK PLUS 25KG X 7 STRICT AS WELL ANOTHER PB

ez french press

52.5kg x 8 super strict

52.5kg x 7 failed super strict

tris were fcuked pumped and on fire

condition is improving quite shocked as im on 3 weight gain drinks (usn hyperbolic) a day but tbh the changes are subtle dont think they would show up on photos but veins are started to appear all over my tris well arms in general even upper chest both sides which is wierd as theres next to sod all on my left

so all in all in my new virtually natty state things are going well feel a bit flat and small but everythings heading in the right direction just need to sort this knee so i can start destroying legs again


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh forgot to mention a bloke came up to me in th egym last night and said 'god your arms are huge, what size are they 18?'

i didnt know wether to laugh or cry lol


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi mate, nice to see someone moving some big weights, some impresive over head stuff 

Good luck with the gym hope all works out for you :beer:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

eurgar said:


> Hi mate, nice to see someone moving some big weights, some impresive over head stuff
> 
> Good luck with the gym hope all works out for you :beer:


cheers mate youll have to come up for a play


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

KJW said:


> Heavy lifting there again! I can only dream of those numbers for the time being. Good news that the changes are a bit more obvious than you'd think too
> 
> Incidentally...how big are your arms??


last time i measured them they were just over 23.5


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

KJW said:


> ....................................................
> 
> *speechless*


lol


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> cheers mate youll have to come up for a play


I will do if I am ever in the area, it a fair trek from here though lol


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

eurgar said:


> I will do if I am ever in the area, it a fair trek from here though lol


its not that far honest it just looks a long way lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

23.5... fvck me, your user name is very apt mate...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> 23.5... fvck me, your user name is very apt mate...


cheers


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Hey up mate,

I know you are a busy man now, or should I say business man. I hope you are going continue with this thread as its interesting to see how it all goes. :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dont worry i will

back and abs today

sleep has been a bit comprimised this week due to new business and also a lump the wife has found (going to hospital tomorrow) so wasnt expecting much and decided to give the basics a miss and focus on some machine work

iso pulldown parallel grip (palms facing)

40kg x 12 x2 really squeezed the sh1t out of my back

80kg x 8

120kg x 8 still vcery strict

160kg x 8

200kg x 8 still in good form was shocked didnt expect to be this strong on it

240kg x 8 just last 3 were swingey but overall good

120kg x 10 plus really strict really ground my back into the ground

seated row mc wide overhand grip

14pl x 8

18 x 7 failed

10 x 14 failed super strict squeezing every inch

to be honest i wa spretty done at this stage

wide grip pulldown

14pl x 8

18 pl x 6 failed felt supe rheavy

10pl x 16 super strict for 11 and pumped out a load at the end

fcuked beyond all belief back totally wrecked

did 4 set x 15 reps of weighted crunches and called it a day

tendons are a little sore probably shouldnthave gone so heavy on first movement but it felt good at the time

just changed the locks at the gym a syou never know who has keys so the refit starts inearnest on tuesday cant wait


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

theres pics on the second page ill put some new eventually want to tighten uo a bit more first


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

KJW said:


> I meant about the gym! But yeah pics of you will remind me just how many millions of hours of hard work before I resemble anything like a good physique...


lol sorry mate forgot id mentione dthe gym in my post yeah ill stick some up before we open


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok quick update

bis and hams tonight

iso machine curl

i picked these to focus on my wrist rotation as its very poor and to try and improve the bi loading as at the moment its hitting my brach forearm tie in and agrevating my injury

15kg x 12 x 2

30 x 10

45 x 8

60 x 8

75 x 7

40 x 11 strict

each arm

straight bar curl

40kg x 7

30kg x 9

25kg x9

pumped beyond all belief not really grinding it out but good vascularity starting to come through

lying leg curl

6 pl x 10 x 2

10pl x 8

14pl (stack) x 8

stack plus 20kg added x 2 pulle dsomething and had to stop a bit frustrating but strength is booming


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok hams are both sore but twinge is very sore been ripping out in the gym allday

heres a pic of it so far


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok heres todays

ham is still sore but alot better real test will be quads tomorrow

shoulders and calfs

was going to start with lat raises but when i got to the gym completely forgot

behind neck press

bar x 10 x 2

60kg x 10 x 2 better range this week not as tight as recently

100kg x 8

140kg x 8

170kg x 2 this was a total fcuk up had my regular spotter behind me and a guy at each end of the bar (as the guy that spots me isnt particularly strong he sjust really good at making me do the work) the guys at each end panicked and one grabbed the bar nearly sent me of fthe bench

170kg x 2 went again with better spotters however these werent deep enough first set took too much out of me

110 x 10 pretty happy as this is a 10kg jump from last week

lat raises

10 x 8

15 x 8

20 x7 struggling to get full range

12.5 x 15 plus

rear delts on machine

10pl x 10

14pl x 8

18pl x 8

11pl x 14

calfs

standing calf raises

100kg x 10 x 2

200kg x 8

300kg x 8

300kg plus 17 stone x 8

300kg plus 29stone x 5 this worke dout at just short of 1100lb

200kg x 11 failed

150kg x 10 failed

100kg x 9 failed

pretty pleased i will get that 180 behind neck soon


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Can I change it so we aren't doing shoulders next sat please?

ta

Can we do just some posing practice or something, I am beginning to regret our arrangement :lol:

I'm so gonna A) look like a complete weakling fud which I can just about handle, and B) die, which I can't handle quite so well


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

stop whinning you want to grow dont ya you wont die, well not yet anyway


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> stop whinning you want to grow dont ya you wont die, well not yet anyway


Just checked, and I can't get a refund on my tickets.

So, with me being a tight ar$ed Scotsman, looks like I am going then, whether I like it or not :lol:

You'll need to demonstrate this behind the neck press for me - not because I don't believe you - just because it must look fvcking mental


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Man up Ramstein and do what you're told.

Lube the botty for later.

BB, gimme a call and I can be there in a couple of short hours. Leave something for me.


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

rams dont spot him on.

he might kill you.

good luck!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just checked, and I can't get a refund on my tickets.
> 
> So, with me being a tight ar$ed Scotsman, looks like I am going then, whether I like it or not :lol:
> 
> You'll need to demonstrate this behind the neck press for me - not because I don't believe you - just because it must look fvcking mental


no free weight press behind neck bench yet but we have a decent nautilus smiths machine i hate to break it to ya but im not training with ya im just going to push you however i might just press for ya lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> no free weight press behind neck bench yet but we have a decent nautilus smiths machine i hate to break it to ya but im not training with ya im just going to push you however i might just press for ya lol


Ahh well I'm not playing then

:lol:

In all seriousness yes I am daunted, but like we discussed on the phone, it is the anticipation that is the kicker.

And, I am excited about this possible new phase in my BB endeavours 

Right I'll stop hogging your journal with mememememe

for now

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Ahh well I'm not playing then
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


im quite excited about it too. ill train biceps with ya then ill push you through shoulders, rape you and thoroughly abuse you sexually, put you on the train and send you back gayboyland


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

So wheres this in Carlise gym of yours anyway BB?

Im over that way now and then. Might nip in for a session


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> So wheres this in Carlise gym of yours anyway BB?
> 
> Im over that way now and then. Might nip in for a session


not open yet mike but a syou come into town from junction 44 you go ove rthe river across the big roundabout heading foer the town centre and you can see it on the right its an old church address is chapel street


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

You got a name for ityet?

BigBear the Baw Bags emporium of gayness has a certain "ring" to it :lol:

You need any more cutting edge ideas, I'm your man


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> You got a name for ityet?
> 
> BigBear the Baw Bags emporium of gayness has a certain "ring" to it :lol:
> 
> You need any more cutting edge ideas, I'm your man


its going to be called the Brickhouse


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> ok heres todays
> 
> ham is still sore but alot better real test will be quads tomorrow
> 
> ...


170kg behind the neck press = AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!

****in insanity lol !

pmsl = you and rs training shoulders and you doing a set with 170k and this is ramsays face while your doing it - http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://richhillenjr.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/0woman_screaming1.png&imgrefurl=http://richhillenjr.wordpress.com/category/spirituality-2/&usg=__HYtviZHDlH6KsIzzhR7Qc5FzIHk=&h=328&w=424&sz=224&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=IZkd4tB9lMR5wM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=162&ei=2YM4TbGbBY6AhQflpZCKCg&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dscreaming%2Bwoman%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D570%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=595&vpy=238&dur=1971&hovh=197&hovw=255&tx=144&ty=106&oei=2YM4TbGbBY6AhQflpZCKCg&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:0

PMSL :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok was supposed to be quads tonight but knees really hurting with all the work in the gym and hams still tight so i decided to do chest its a couple of day sbefor eits due but it felt good to go

wide grip press mc

frame x 12 x 2

50 x 10

100 x 8

150 x 8

200 x 8 just

240 x 2 really poor no power on left side was a bit frustrate dthe nrealized chest might be good to go but shoulders werent and i rely on my delt alot on my left

120 x 12 super strict they felt goood!!!

flat fly decide to stay lighte rbut really stretch and pause at the bottom

20 x 8

35 x 6

27.5 x 7 super strict thought not alot of reps these were really slow and did a long pause at the bottom felt good

incline press on smiths not done these for over 11 years!!

67.5 x 8

107.5 x 8

147.5 x 1 it felt like the machine was sticking

127.5 x 2 the machine was definately sticking i think i was twisting it slightly an dit was binding

but all in all ok

tris

staright bar pushdown

10pl x 10 x 2

15 x 8

20 x8

20 plus 25kg x 8 new pb

20 plus 50kg only 3 with shortened range well first two felt good so i went deeper and that was it done but still a pb

14 super strict x 13

rope extension

6pl x 8

9pl x 7

6pl lost count but tris were fried

overall pretty good a little off th eintensity ive been generating of late but ive had a rough week with the gym and i wa sup all night weds with stomach craps and the sh1ts im planning on taking the weekend off getting more done in the gym and pos training one on one off for a few days while i catch up


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

dave, you might think i'm a bit daft as chest is one of my strong points(if theres any) but i want to improve it, more so the upper middle.

do you believe that you can target a certain area or a muscle ? if so what do you recomend?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> dave, you might think i'm a bit daft as chest is one of my strong points(if theres any) but i want to improve it, more so the upper middle.
> 
> do you believe that you can target a certain area or a muscle ? if so what do you recomend?


in a word NO!

when you train chest you stretch and contract the whole muscle ok pec major and pec minor can be seperated to a degree (upper and lower/mid chest) however to work centre of the chest is bull cant be done. cant even work lower chest really its just decline mimics the natural range of the pec better than any other exercise so gives people the illusion of working lower when in fact its flat bench that actually restricts full natural range

so the best advice is i can give you is focus on true full range and full contraction

you can however having said all that help achieve complete developement by making sur eyou get as much rom a spossible so for upper chest stay on a relatively low incline to keep shoulders out of it, use dumbells as you get a greater range of motion but make sur eyou go full stretch to full hard contraction


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

nice lifting mate... sounds a great little workout... if you can call 240 bench little lol


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

cheers. sort of what i thought- i was clutching at straws.

kami and I will be down at your open day discussed it tonight.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> cheers. sort of what i thought- i was clutching at straws.
> 
> kami and I will be down at your open day discussed it tonight.


looking forward to it mate


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well no training to report was supposed to be going tonight but ive got to go on a stupid works awards thingy so ill be back blasting tomorrow


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok quads today wasnt sure about my knee it has been feeling a little better

leg press

120 x 12 x 2

200 x 8

280 x 8

360 x 8

440 x 8 this was the machine stacked with 2 extra plates balanced on top

540 x 10 as above with someone on top

the 540 didnt feel overly heavy but as th eincline is steep an di go deep i was finding major pressure issue at the bottom felt like my head was going to explode so i was having to exhale before i could even push but weight felt comfortable and no real knee pain

squats

60 x 8

100 x 8

140 x 6

i was struggling to get comfy under the bar and to be honest felt fcukin heavy

single leg extension

messed around with slow focused reps

all in all pretty good knee sore now but overall good might even get doms tomorrow


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

That pressure thing on leg press puts me off so much I can't concentrate on the movement. I tried what you said about a wider knee track so the quads don't compress the abdomen so much and it does help, but doesn't totally solve it. Just the nature of the movement? Wish we had a hack squat


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> That pressure thing on leg press puts me off so much I can't concentrate on the movement. I tried what you said about a wider knee track so the quads don't compress the abdomen so much and it does help, but doesn't totally solve it. Just the nature of the movement? Wish we had a hack squat


have you ever tried free weight hack squats?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> have you ever tried free weight hack squats?


Dont think so? How does that work? Dumbells?

The reason I like the machine hack is that your back is entirely supported like in a leg press - but you don't get gut-crush?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

hold an olympic bar behind your back and squat, ideally the bar wants to sit as low on your backside as possible


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> hold an olympic bar behind your back and squat, ideally the bar wants to sit as low on your backside as possible


That sounds super awkward - don't you end up leaning forward too much to keep balance? Will have a play - or in fact can you show me the basic form with a lightly loaded bar on Saturday if you don't mind?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

no problem will do


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Just checking in to keep you honest big fella

Numbers looking good on the chest workout mate


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Just checking in to keep you honest big fella
> 
> Numbers looking good on the chest workout mate


its a machine press so not that impressive but im definately feeling it where i should so heading in the right direction hows the quest for 280 going?

btw whats your deadlift like as your new avi looks like it could be a decent number


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

bigbear21 said:


> its a machine press so not that impressive but im definately feeling it where i should so heading in the right direction hows the quest for 280 going?
> 
> btw whats your deadlift like as your new avi looks like it could be a decent number


To be honest i don't do a lot of deadlifting these days - too old and wise now. Lots of different angle rows and high intensity is the norm. In saying that 280kg for 3 seems to be a sticking point on deads at moment


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok well hard day working in the gym upholstering all the benches so didnt really feel like going but thought fcuk it gotta do something im training 1 on 1off at the mo

decided to go to dw nice and warm and usually not that busy on a thursday

fcuk was i wrong packed anyway back and abs

bentover row

bar x 12 x 2 loads of squeezing

60kg x 1o as above

100 x 8 as above

140 x 8

180 x 6 stoppe dshort as wanted to try something

*220KG X 3 BIG PB! OK FORM WAS RELAXED BUT THIS WAS MY TARGET WEIGHT FOR MY LAST COURSE THAT I DIDNT GET TO DUE TO TENDON ISSUES*

110 x 12 super strict

so now ive reached that ill stick get the reps up and start to improve form

lat pulldown

14 x 10

18 x 8

stack plus 15kg x 5 PB again

13 x 15 super strict

reaslly shocked at the power did not expect to smash this after bent over row

big bears patented partial deads

80 x 8 loads of squeezing

140 x 8 as above

200 x 7 as above

back was toast just hade nothing left to give

now for the last couple of days ive been sort of tooth achey in my legs and lower back i think my sciatic nerve is under slight compression so i was dubious about my lower back managing but fcuk did i feel strong on last set of deads felt some pulling and twinging in upper trap so probably wise i didnt push for more not that i think i would have done much anyway

did some dc style stretching and called it

totally forgot about abs but to be fair they were sore from the bent over and deads anyway

on anothe rnote gym is starting to come together painting half done reception is nearly finished


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate, both on the work out and pbs and the gym...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work mate, both on the work out and pbs and the gym...


cheers


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Massive lift there, 220Kg for 3. I mean I am assuming you let the form go a little for that all out set, I don't think you can apply maximum balls to the wall effort while concentrating on 100% form... but the fact is it moved - 3 fvcking times :lol:

Mental, like I have said, I just find it hard to even visualise moving that kind of wieght in a bent over row, mechanically it just isn't right!!!!

T-minus 27 hours and counting till my ***** ass hits Carlisle


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

BB with that sort of weight BO row im assuming its not a strict row? Whats your take on using a bit of momentum from legs lowerback when BO rowing? bit of help to get a bigger weight up + good to go?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Just seen you report of gym in workout, good going, cant wait to see the finished result mate......oh and pop in to smash some weight ha ha!

Actually on your open day thingy I can do a TRX demo LOL!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> BB with that sort of weight BO row im assuming its not a strict row? Whats your take on using a bit of momentum from legs lowerback when BO rowing? bit of help to get a bigger weight up + good to go?


as long as its backed up with strict reps i see no problem, i use cheat reps to move into new weight. then compound it until form improve sbefor ei move on, the problem is when you either increase weight again without first improving form or you start to accept that as good form and befor eyou know it all your sets are sloppy


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Origin said:


> Just seen you report of gym in workout, good going, cant wait to see the finished result mate......oh and pop in to smash some weight ha ha!
> 
> Actually on your open day thingy I can do a TRX demo LOL!


sorry mate no aerobics **** allowed


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well back is wrecked today feels fcukin great i now have to drive to yor5kshire and go fighting till 5 am (got to sort some problems at a club) then drive back so get home about 7.30am and pick rams up just after 11 gonna be a fun 24hrs lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> well back is wrecked today feels fcukin great i now have to drive to yor5kshire and go fighting till 5 am (got to sort some problems at a club) then drive back so get home about 7.30am and pick rams up just after 11 gonna be a fun 24hrs lol


Mate if it is a bad time we can cancel? Thats the beaut of the train, not much coin lost if it falls through. Or I can get to carlisle (tickets are fixed time wise) but just chill, get a burger king or whatever, and kill a couple of hours before we meet up, give you time to get some kip


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Rams, your just being too thoughtful, the bear wants to include picking you up on his busy schedule, he can therefore use being knackered as an excuse when you kick his sorry **** in the gym ....lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

smartin said:


> Rams, your just being too thoughtful, the bear wants to include picking you up on his busy schedule, he can therefore use being knackered as an excuse when you kick his sorry **** in the gym ....lol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd like to believe that, I really would, but I fear by this time tomorrow I am going to be in need of morphine

And thats just for the headache the boring cvnt will give me :lol:

Says he won't be online at all tonight, prize time for some journal abuse pmsl!!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'd like to believe that, I really would, but I fear by this time tomorrow I am going to be in need of morphine
> 
> ...


no but ill be in on in the morning fcuktard!

well apart from falling asleep behind the wheel for about a millisecond but coming too as i careared up the services slip road (i wasnt intending on pulling off) pretty uneventful night, oh and a young gentleman objecting to his friend being asked to leave (im sure the bottle he thought he was going to smash in my face well eventually be removed from his rectum) it was pretty quiet now to drink 40 gallons of coffee and kill the rams


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

bloody hell mate some heavy ass rows their.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Haha, good luck in your session lads [ although prob finished now ]. I like your dishonesty bear.. quote found myself wakening carrering up the slip road to the sevices??? Your eyes may have been shut mate but yer belly could smell the food.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

soooo how did the day go... did Rams leave intact or fully ar$e raped...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Fvking poof done nowt bit rub his ****ing crotch while making me do swiss ball work. Left in disgust tbh

:whistling:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Oh and he farted a lot, guys, don't ever be in confined spaces with a guy that eats 12,000cal per day. Ypur eyes will bleed


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

smartin said:


> Haha, good luck in your session lads [ although prob finished now ]. I like your dishonesty bear.. quote found myself wakening carrering up the slip road to the sevices??? Your eyes may have been shut mate but yer belly could smell the food.


probably right natural instinct to be honest sh1t me quiet a bit, ive had the old eyes going a little before but never actually drifted across lanes or done that before


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Fvking poof done nowt bit rub his ****ing crotch while making me do swiss ball work. Left in disgust tbh
> 
> :whistling:


right i do tend to have my hand down my nuts quite a bit always have done always will at least i didnt make you sniff it.

also i will quote 'what have you done to my arms you pr**k i cant use them'

overall good day i was really tired so it took th eedge of a little but it was a good session did bis first

alt db curl

6kg x 10 x 2 real strict

10kg x 8

20kg x 8

30kg standing x 6ish bit sloppy

15 x fcuks knows lost count stood up to finish the set off

standing barbell curls strict

25kg x 8

35 x 5-6

25 x ?

did a little hams nothing special as twinge is still there just went through the motion really


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh i farted you lie you weggie b'stard you absolutely stunk made my wife cry and everything, he sh1t in my bath when he went for a shower too and raped my cat


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rams isnt a weggie bastard !

GET IT RIGHT !

I AM a weggie bastard being as i am from glasgow

rams is from ayrshire not glasgow

WHAT AN IDIOT !!!!

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

To be fair I did take a deuce in his shower, and the cat consented so not rape - but everything else is pure lies and I am definitely not worrying how I am going to drive home from station cos my delts and biceps are totally not fvcked or numb at all


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> rams isnt a weggie bastard !
> 
> GET IT RIGHT !
> 
> ...


your all weggie [email protected] ya jockonese fcuktards


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Your all posh londoners then!

Oliver twist weirdos

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

thats war talk! im a yorkshireman told ya before independant state


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> thats war talk! im a yorkshireman told ya before independant state


yorkshire is in england though and all england is is london so therfore you are from london 

LONDON BOY :thumb:

WEST LONDON MASSIIIIIIIIVE :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yorkshire is in england though and all england is is london so therfore you are from london
> 
> LONDON BOY :thumb:
> 
> WEST LONDON MASSIIIIIIIIVE :laugh:


you are going to die for that


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> you are going to die for that


i'm forgetting your gonna be judging me on stage in july :no::no: :crying:

and with that in mind, please understand that all i have said above has been inocent banter and you are the master and i am the soil under your feet all holy king bigbear   :innocent:

:tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> yorkshire is in england though and all england is is london so therfore you are from london
> 
> LONDON BOY :thumb:
> 
> WEST LONDON MASSIIIIIIIIVE :laugh:


How very dare you!!!!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Beklet said:


> How very dare you!!!!


    :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

bigbear21 said:


> as long as its backed up with strict reps i see no problem, i use cheat reps to move into new weight. then compound it until form improve sbefor ei move on, the problem is when you either increase weight again without first improving form or you start to accept that as good form and befor eyou know it all your sets are sloppy


Nice one, makes sense. Hellova lift by the way!


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Nice one, makes sense. Hellova lift by the way!


cheers mike any news on those 50kg disks?


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well not much training done been up to my neck in the gym starting to pi55 me off but only 6 more days and were open


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

big croft dead lifted 260kg for 3 easy reps the other day.

au natural aswell.

he is thrown down the gauntlet.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

GM-20 said:


> big croft dead lifted 260kg for 3 easy reps the other day.
> 
> au natural aswell.
> 
> he is thrown down the gauntlet.


hes been natural for a month if that that hardly qualifies as a natty if so then im natty too but that being said good lift tell him well done from me


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well sod all going on been too busy with the gym diet has been dodgy been getting some decent food but been eating shino too back at it monday


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well gym is finally done so back at it tomorrow having to change my diet well actually my times as im having to train earlier so i can work the late shift at the gym and balance family life not keen on training earlier but needs must really looking forward to getting back into it though really got my head on at the mo and wanting to bend some iron this sorting rams out has really made me look at my own mental approach and drop it a gear, this however could mean more pain for ol rams lol


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> well gym is finally done so back at it tomorrow having to change my diet well actually my times as im having to train earlier so i can work the late shift at the gym and balance family life not keen on training earlier but needs must really looking forward to getting back into it though really got my head on at the mo and wanting to bend some iron this sorting rams out has really made me look at my own mental approach and drop it a gear, *this however could mean more pain for ol rams lol*


Thats not fair


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

well trained chest and tris

got suckered into training with a big polish lad, and had to start with the obligtory flat bench

absolute garbage

bar x 10 x 2

60 x 10 x 2

100 x 8

140 x 3 left shoulder was not happy at all very painful

dropped down to

120 x 7

80 x ? lost count

flat fly

20 x 8

40 x 6

30 x 9

incline db

20 x 8

50 x 5

30 x 9

chest was very poor i was shocked at my shoulder hurting so much also at the lack of power

determine dto make for it on tris

straight bar pushdown

9pl x 12 x2

14pl x 8

20 pl x 8

stack plus weight (300lb) x 6 in good form

14 pl x 17

rope ext

5pl x 8

9pl x 7

6pl x 13

tris fried and pumped overall ok any had my protein drink and a bit later a couple of jacket spuds and some red meat i cooked a couple of days ago that wa sin the fridge an hour later i was double dup in agony and end up in hospital. they wouldnt do sod all for me to busy with a drunk or stood around talking about the weekend, the pain was excruiating wife came picke dme up went home an dod'd on here mega pain killers and stomach pills and this morning feel fine if a little drained


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jesus Christ min, thought you were quiet last night, hope that's the end of it mate


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

:S hope ur alright bear 

any idea what caused this ?

maybe stress of gym opening and tryin to push urself too hard ?

was it stomach pain or shoulder pain u went to hospital for?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dodgy meat mate?? I heard that you bears can eat all sorts of carion  (does that include Rammers???  )


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> dodgy meat mate?? I heard that you bears can eat all sorts of carion  (does that include Rammers???  )


it was dodgy meat! regards eating rams not sure if scots will sit well in my delicate stomach


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

bigbear21 said:


> it was dodgy meat! regards eating rams not sure if scots will sit well in my delicate stomach


especially black ginger loving ones...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> especially black ginger loving ones...


hhmmm that is actually a disgusting thought anyway tonights update

training tonight seated db curl

6kg x 12

10kg x 10

18 x 8

24 x 8

30 x 7 standing failed

18 x 9 seated and another 6 plus standing

standing ez curl but with a very shallow angle just off straight

20kg x 8 strict

40kg x 7 strict failed

25kg x 9 i think really strict failed

bis were fcuked

forearms standing behind back curls

60kg x 8

80 x 8

100 x 3 crap really forearms just had no power

60 x 12

hams

sldl off 6 inch platform

60 x 8 x 2

100 x 8

140 x 8

shouldve gone 180 tbh but lower back was hurting decided to stop and leg curl

lying leg curl with extra stretch

6pl x 8

10pl x 8

14pl x 8

16pl x 7 failed

9pl x 10 failed hams were goosed

job done


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Taking not of your wieghts you used, got to get myself to those

I will beat you


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Taking not of your wieghts you used, got to get myself to those
> 
> I will beat you


bring it on ginger wannabe


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> bring it on ginger wannabe


Only a matter of time, effort and food, you can't win - I aim to match your strength, but be 100lb lighter :lol:

Writing myself cheques that I have no hope of cashing now :lol:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

come get it big boy im ready lets see ya cash that on legs in a week


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> come get it big boy im ready lets see ya cash that on legs in a week


forgot to mention, knees playing up so I'll have to take it easy


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

sorry all gay mongtard rab and daz excuses needed to be lodged with the official **** r us counter 4 weeks in advance you have missed the deadline and failed to adhere to proper procedure therefore TOUGH FCUKING SH1T SUCK IT UP GIRLY BOY AS ITS GONNA HURT


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> sorry all gay mongtard rab and *daz* excuses needed to be lodged with the official **** r us counter 4 weeks in advance you have missed the deadline and failed to adhere to proper procedure therefore TOUGH FCUKING SH1T SUCK IT UP GIRLY BOY AS ITS GONNA HURT


why has my name came up ?

this cat fight aint got nothing to do with me, yet my name still manages to pop up ??? :laugh:

WHATS UP WITH THAT BEAR ??


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> why has my name came up ?
> 
> this cat fight aint got nothing to do with me, yet my name still manages to pop up ??? :laugh:
> 
> WHATS UP WITH THAT BEAR ??


Just because it is widely known you train like a complete jessy :lol:

*RS runs and hides now the touch paper is lit*

:lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Just because it is widely known you train like a complete jessy :lol:
> 
> *RS runs and hides now the touch paper is lit*
> 
> :lol:


lol rams :lol: :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Just because it is widely known you train like a complete jessy :lol:
> 
> *RS runs and hides now the touch paper is lit*
> 
> :lol:


and we have a winner


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

ok quads to day

starte don the leg press man that thing i sheavy anyway here goes

230 (inc rediculously heavy sled) x 10 x2

310 x 8

390 x 8

470 x 8

550 x 8

590 x 6 plus 1 pos had mor ebut this is the first time i hav ebeen up to this weight since the tear so was a massive physcological barrier but felt good

squats

60 x8 atg with pause in the hole

100 x 8 as above

140 x 8

180 x 6 again had more if anything conditioning let me down not power

knee felt pretty good so went on to leg ext

half stack hands free really strict x 8

3/4 stack as above x 8

stack holding handles really strict x 8

job done not super hard by any standard but it was good to get under some weight feel really good for it and considering i was working on an alarm call till the early hours and only had about 4.5hrs sleep pretty happy


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you know what you should do... you should take all the frustration youre feeling at not have the best workout and lay it on Rams for his leg workout, only then can you be sure, really sure that it would work...


----------

